# Il dubbio mi uccide



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!

Missix


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
> Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix


fagli una telefonata con numero oscurato

digli "ciao tesoro, mi avevi cercata??? sono LuanaEscort"

se smentisce bene

se ci sta, gli dai appuntamento in hotel e ti ci fai trovare tu...figuretta di merda assicurata


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> fagli una telefonata con numero oscurato
> 
> digli "ciao tesoro, mi avevi cercata??? sono LuanaEscort"
> 
> ...


Grazie per il consiglio ma credo che la mia voce la riconoscerebbe. Anche facendo chiamare da un amica ho paura che si insospettisca (poi non so, non frequento questi mondi ma mi sembra strano che l'escort degli annunci online ti richiami pure) e li la figuraccia la farei io.
Quanto pagherei per una amica hacker....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. *Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione*. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
> Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix


i dubbi che hai sono già delle prove sufficienti

lascialo dopo avergli spiegato quello che provi


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i dubbi che hai sono già delle prove sufficienti
> 
> lascialo dopo avergli spiegato quello che provi


Tu mi arrivi cosi, con 'avatar di Gesù e io ti colgo come un segno 
Grazie per il consiglio ma non posso. Passerei il resto della mia vita con lo stesso dubbio, chiedendomi se ho fatto bene o meno. E' questo che mi ammazza, non avere delle basi per prendere una decisione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu mi arrivi cosi, con 'avatar di Gesù e io ti colgo come un segno
> Grazie per il consiglio* ma non posso*. Passerei il resto della mia vita con lo stesso dubbio, chiedendomi se ho fatto bene o meno. E' questo che mi ammazza, non avere delle basi per prendere una decisione





no, scusa...tu non lo puoi lasciare?

te le do io le basi
tutte le porcate che immagini lui abbia fatte, beh...al 99% le ha fatte


p.s  sono un pò sacrilega, lo so.....ma lui non è Gesù.....è Petrucci   :inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
> Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix


Le fantasie nel sesso ci stanno, fanno parte del gioco, anzi...guai se non ci fossero. Andare a mignotte è invece altra cosa. SE lo avesse fatto starei qui a dirti di mollarlo. Ma non ne sarei così sicuro. Non è detto che aver "ravanato" sulle escort disponibili in zona sia una prova che ci sia andato o che abbia veramente intenzione di andarci. Potrebbe essere anche questa una fantasia, una fantasia che cerca di rendere sempre più vicina, ma senza avere il coraggio di concretizzarla mai.
Di certo direi che è un uomo che sogna emozioni forti.
Prima di mollarlo prova a dargliele tu. Tira fuori le balle.
Gioca tu a far la mignotta. Vedi come reagisce.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, scusa...tu non lo puoi lasciare?
> 
> te le do io le basi
> tutte le porcate che immagini lui abbia fatte, beh...al 99% le ha fatte
> ...


ot
sto imparando beneath the surface...se me la sento pubblicherò video su facebook...
...però mi vergogno :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, scusa...tu non lo puoi lasciare?
> 
> te le do io le basi
> tutte le porcate che immagini lui abbia fatte, beh...al 99% le ha fatte
> ...



Ma come fai ad esserne cosi sicura? Io non lo sono. Non mi faccio problemi per i porno, e se si è fatto una sega con una in chat vuol dire che mi prenderò le mie libertà virtuali allo stesso modo, ma sull'incontro, che è quello che mi fa più paura, non ho certezze purtroppo. O fingo di perdonarlo e lascio passare un pò di tempo indagando o...non so! Non me la sento di lasciarlo per una supposizione, anche se probabile.

p.s.figurati tanto io e gesù non andiamo d'accordo da un bel po'
p.s.2 ora devo chiudere che devo tornare a casa da lui che mi guarderà con i suoi occhietti da cane bastonato. Odio quell'atteggiamento! Ti leggo domani
Un abbraccio ai traditi o presunti tali


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le fantasie nel sesso ci stanno, fanno parte del gioco, anzi...guai se non ci fossero. Andare a mignotte è invece altra cosa. SE lo avesse fatto starei qui a dirti di mollarlo. Ma non ne sarei così sicuro. Non è detto che aver "ravanato" sulle escort disponibili in zona sia una prova che ci sia andato o che abbia veramente intenzione di andarci. Potrebbe essere anche questa una fantasia, una fantasia che cerca di rendere sempre più vicina, ma senza avere il coraggio di concretizzarla mai.
> Di certo direi che è un uomo che sogna emozioni forti.
> Prima di mollarlo prova a dargliele tu. Tira fuori le balle.
> Gioca tu a far la mignotta. Vedi come reagisce.


Ma dici mignotta con lui o liberamente in giro con altri? No perchè con lui a letto non abbiamo tabù, si fa e si dice di tutto e questa cosa mi pesa ancora di più, sai, fossi la santarellina che certe cose non le fa potrei pure sforzarmi di capirlo ma cosi no, non capisco.
Questa cosa della fantasia che non ha il coraggio di concretizzare è la cosa su cui sto pensando seriamente ed ho paura, perchè allora sarebbe solo una questione di tempo.
Scusa anche tu, devo scappare.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Seguilo. E togliti i dubbi.
Se va con le escort decidi di conseguenza.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
> Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix


ma quante cose fai passare....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dici mignotta con lui o liberamente in giro con altri? No perchè con lui a letto non abbiamo tabù, si fa e si dice di tutto e questa cosa mi pesa ancora di più, sai, fossi la santarellina che certe cose non le fa potrei pure sforzarmi di capirlo ma cosi no, non capisco.
> Questa cosa della fantasia che non ha il coraggio di concretizzare è la cosa su cui sto pensando seriamente ed ho paura, perchè allora sarebbe solo una questione di tempo.
> Scusa anche tu, devo scappare.


Dico mignotta con lui, ovviamente. Sorprendilo. Fai roba davvero che non si aspetta.
PS = un consiglio. Per sorprenderlo veramente devi fare qualcosa che sorprende te stessa, innanzitutto.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok,* ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona *che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
> Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix


Non ho capito, tu gliene hai parlato e lui ti ha detto che era curiosità?

Il grassetto è uno schifo...per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ot
> sto imparando beneath the surface...se me la sento pubblicherò video su facebook...
> ...però mi vergogno :unhappy:



sai che qui hai una fan comunque e quantunque :up:


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

la risposta la sai anche tu, ma cerchi di toglierti il dubbio del dubbio del dubbio del dubbio...
non sapere quando fermarsi è anche un mio problema, non so quando mi dovrei arrendere all'evidenza. 
annego letteralmente nei "però" e nella speranza che anche l'evidenza dei fatti venga smentita. ho sempre pensato che non dovevo cercare risposte che non avrei saputo tollerare, ma al contrario l'ho fatto, nelle freneticità del "dover sapere la verità". 
credo che anche tu voglia la verità, siccome sta raccontandoti un mare di stupidaggini che sono insulti alla tua intelligenza. probabilmente la tua intelligenza ti spinge, mentre l'emotività e la paura di perderlo ti frena.
è dura!


----------



## Attila (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano.
> Missix


Che la cosa lo tenti, è ovvio.  Che ci sia andato, non è affatto detto (e la stessa attrazione per il virtuale lo rende meno probabile).

Prova a metterlo alle strette.  Anche sulle motivazioni che lo spingono, che sono poi la cosa piu' importante.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Vi ringrazio immensamente, non avete idea del conforto che mi da leggere i vostri consigli. Ieri sera l'ho affrontato di nuovo, non volevo, ma purtroppo quando lo vedo ho degli attacchi di pianto per quello che ha fatto. Abbiamo parlato tanto, tantissimo, e sono arrivata a chiedergli il perchè, ma lui il perchè non lo sa, non lo riesce a spiegare, mi ha giurato e spergiurato che non ci andrebbe mai, non mi tradirebbe mai. Non mi sento una persona stupida, non gli credo solo perchè ha detto ti giuro, ma l'ho guardato dritto in faccia e nei suoi occhi ho letto un briciolo di verità. Quello che sento è che è vero che non mi ha tradita, quello che mi preoccupa, e gliel'ho detto, è che la sua è una fantasia che potrebbe un giorno realizzare. Gli ho chiesto di chiedere a se stesso il perchè e trovarsi una risposta decente. Gli ho detto quanto mi ha fatto sentire brutta e inutile il suo comportamento e che è una persona cattiva.
Ho visto che in questi casi se mi arrabbio e gli dico stronzo è capace che la discussione finisce presto e male, mentre ho provato a sfogarmi come se fosse un amico, mostrando solo la mia sofferenza e non la mia rabbia e lui ha sofferto nel vedermi cosi, ho cercato insomma di fargli sentire quello che provavo e sono certa che lo ha sentito.
 Gli ho detto "che credi, che a me dopo 3 anni non piacerebbe scoparmi un altro uomo? Fare la scema in giro, rispondere agli sguardi degli altri uomini?" (c'è rimasto di sasso). Le fantasia sono fantasie, le hanno tutti, quello che poi si fa o non si fa dipende da quello che siamo, dai valori che diamo in una storia.
Il punto è che non posso prendere una decisione drastica, e non me la sento di rischiare 3 anni per un dubbio che rimarrebbe anche se lo lasciassi. Starei comunque male ma in un altro modo. Non so come andrà ora. Sono più serena anche se ancora confusa, vorrei entrare nell'atteggiamento della seconda possibilità e se un giorno dovessi avere una prova allora vorrà dire che mi sono innamorata del più grande bugiardo della storia e allora ci metterò una pietra sopra. Ora starò con 100 occhi aperti anche se so che ci starà anche lui. Ma mi ritengo comunque più furba, più attenta e lui ha dimostrato la sua ingenuità lasciando le prove sul computer. Gli ho perfino chiesto scusa per aver violato la sua privacy (ha detto che non devo assolutamente chiederglielo e che anzi quando voglio posso vedere il suo cellulare la sua mail, ma gli ho risposto che io non voglio finire cosi, non mi interessa e non lo farò mai-bugia), ma quelle cose le ho scoperte veramente scrivendo solo un paio di lettere sulla barra degli indirizzi e poi ho visto la cronologia. Scusate lo sfogo, ma ancora sono confusa. So solo che devo riprendermi.

Tebe: e per quanto dovrei seguirlo? Metti che ci va una volta ogni 3 mesi rischio di rovinarmi la vita. Certo, se usciva di notte con una scusa ero già pronta a seguirlo, ma non fa queste cose e credo che se vuole tradirmi può farlo quando vuole. Credo sia inutile seguirlo costantemente, ripeto, rischio di rovinarmi la vita io cosi

Attila: praticamente ieri ho parlato solo delle motivazioni che lo spingono ma non riesce a darsi una risposta. Dice solo curiosità. Ci credo poco anche io ma credo che realmente lui non lo sappia, non lo riesce ad ammettere nemmeno a se stesso. E' come combattuto tra la fantasia e la realtà, ma io spero di valere di più di una fantasia, lo spero con tutto il cuore e forse la discussione di ieri lo ha riportato un pò più con i piedi per terra.

Tesla: Non so che ti è successo ma ti sento vicina, le tue parole mi colpiscono in pieno...

Eliade: Lo è anche per me....

Non registrato: Ho capito che vuoi dire, ma ora come ora preferirei cucirmela piuttosto che fare la mignotta con lui! Non so, ma mi sembrerebbe di dargli un premio per la sua bravata. A piccoli passi, poi più avanti seguirò il tuo consiglio, ma non credo sia una mancanza sessuale che lo spinge a cercare altro.

Dere: si, ne ho fatte passare, pure troppe hai ragione, e non sai quanto mi costa, io che sono stra orgogliosa,ma passare non vuol dire dimenticare, anzi, ho finalmente creato i miei limiti, so che più di questo non lo sopporterei, ora sta tutto a lui, adesso so quello che devo fare se supera quei limiti e lo sa anche lui quello che rischia.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa?


Io ho scoperto più o meno le stesse cose e dopo mesi di balle la verità è venuta fuori. Ed era comunque più di quello che io immaginavo.

Forse può non essere ancora andato a prostitute, ma se continua così il passo sarà comunque breve e lo dico per esperienza. Il quadro che tratteggi è quello di un uomo che, al di là del rapporto che ha con te, ricerca un certo tipo di sesso e lo fa compulsivamente. La curiosità non penso c'entri molto. Non mi sembra un comportamento isolato e occasionale.

Puoi metterlo alle strette, ma non ne caverai molto. Alcune cose sono difficili da ammettere, anche a se stessi, perchè suscitano una grande disapprovazione negli altri.
Prova a parlargli del tuo stato d'animo, del fatto che non hai fiducia in lui.

Io, con mio marito, ho puntato molto sul valore che per me aveva in quel momento la verità. Gli ho fatto capire che avrei potuto accettare tutto, ma non la dissimulazione, non la menzogna. E così è stato.

Tieni presente che nessuno, comunque, ti rivelerà mai cose che tu non sei disposta ad accettare. E alla luce di questo fatto, o ti poni nella condizione di poter ascoltare ogni tipo di verità, o il dubbio che lui abbia fatto le peggio cose lo avrai sempre.


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

mi pare davvero l'atteggiamento migliore! brava ed in bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se un giorno dovessi avere una prova allora vorrà dire che mi *sono innamorata del più grande bugiardo della storia e allora ci metterò una pietra sopra*.


Ti avevo risposto senza leggere i tuoi aggiornamenti, ma quello che ti ho scritto è comunque valido.

Sono contenta che tu sia più serena e non voglio assolutamente metterti la pulce nell'orecchio. Solo farti presente che se il suo non fosse un semplice svago, ma un problema più profondo e delicato, più che bugiardo sarebbe terrorizzato e spaventato a morte. E difficilmente confesserebbe.

Mio marito ha giurato perfino sui figli. E tralascio il resto.

Perciò fai bene a tenere le antenne drizzate, ma non per 'beccarlo'. Piuttosto per capire se i suoi sono sintomi di un diagio più profondo e silenzioso. Sembra assurdo, ma può essere.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto più o meno le stesse cose e dopo mesi di balle la verità è venuta fuori. Ed era comunque più di quello che io immaginavo.
> 
> Forse può non essere ancora andato a prostitute, ma se continua così il passo sarà comunque breve e lo dico per esperienza. Il quadro che tratteggi è quello di un uomo che, al di là del rapporto che ha con te, ricerca un certo tipo di sesso e lo fa compulsivamente. La curiosità non penso c'entri molto. Non mi sembra un comportamento isolato e occasionale.
> 
> ...


Colpo al cuore! Ho il terrore che possa capitarmi la stessa cosa ma forse ho fatto questo discorso al momento giusto, ossia prima (spero) che trasformasse la sua fantasia. Credo ci possa essere una differenza tra fare questi discorsi prima che lui abbia realizzato le sue fantasie o dopo. Immagino che se oggi decidesse di andare con una prostituta avrebbe il ricordo delle mie parole che forse dico forse possono fungere da freno, da molla per farlo ragionare. Poi è tutto nelle sue mani, è liberissimo di scegliere la strada che ritiene migliore. Anche io punto molto sulla verità, ieri ho insistito sul fatto che non deve rispondermi come se fossi una stupida perchè la situazione è fin troppo chiara. Purtroppo però, certe verità non le sopporterei, mi sembra di capire che tu sei rimasta con tuo marito anche se ti ha tradito. Forse se fossi sposata sarebbe diverso, o se avessi alle spalle lunghi anni di fidanzamento, ma 3 anni sono una caccola e certe verità per me servirebbero solo a farmi capire che merito tutt'altro. (comunque se sei quella della foto tu marito è uno stupido, sei splendida).


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Senza se e senza ma.....lascialo, non ne vale la pena.......il resto é fuffa.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Colpo al cuore! Ho il terrore che possa capitarmi la stessa cosa ma forse ho fatto questo discorso al momento giusto, ossia prima (spero) che trasformasse la sua fantasia. Credo ci possa essere una differenza tra fare questi discorsi prima che lui abbia realizzato le sue fantasie o dopo. Immagino che se oggi decidesse di andare con una prostituta avrebbe il ricordo delle mie parole che forse dico forse possono fungere da freno, da molla per farlo ragionare. Poi è tutto nelle sue mani, è liberissimo di scegliere la strada che ritiene migliore. Anche io punto molto sulla verità, ieri ho insistito sul fatto che non deve rispondermi come se fossi una stupida perchè la situazione è fin troppo chiara. Purtroppo però, certe verità non le sopporterei, mi sembra di capire che tu sei rimasta con tuo marito anche se ti ha tradito. Forse se fossi sposata sarebbe diverso, o se avessi alle spalle lunghi anni di fidanzamento, ma 3 anni sono una caccola e certe verità per me servirebbero solo a farmi capire che merito tutt'altro. (comunque se sei quella della foto tu marito è uno stupido, sei splendida).


Hai un atteggiamento che mi piace moltissimo, davvero. Accertati della natura del tuo fidanzato e fai le debite considerazioni... però... allo stato attuale delle cose... l'hai solo visto curiosare sul web, eh? Voglio dire... una curiosità può venire a tutti, magari sentendo parlare un amico... se non è più di questo è peccato veniale, eh?


----------



## maybek (3 Aprile 2012)

*l ho fatto*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le fantasie nel sesso ci stanno, fanno parte del gioco, anzi...guai se non ci fossero. Andare a mignotte è invece altra cosa. SE lo avesse fatto starei qui a dirti di mollarlo. Ma non ne sarei così sicuro. Non è detto che aver "ravanato" sulle escort disponibili in zona sia una prova che ci sia andato o che abbia veramente intenzione di andarci. Potrebbe essere anche questa una fantasia, una fantasia che cerca di rendere sempre più vicina, ma senza avere il coraggio di concretizzarla mai.
> Di certo direi che è un uomo che sogna emozioni forti.
> Prima di mollarlo prova a dargliele tu. Tira fuori le balle.
> Gioca tu a far la mignotta. Vedi come reagisce.


l ho fatto anche io in passato ed era solo curiosità non ci sono mai andato... e anche io sono stato beccato


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai un atteggiamento che mi piace moltissimo, davvero. Accertati della natura del tuo fidanzato e fai le debite considerazioni... però... allo stato attuale delle cose... l'hai solo visto curiosare sul web, eh? Voglio dire... una curiosità può venire a tutti, magari sentendo parlare un amico... se non è più di questo è peccato veniale, eh?


E' chiaro che ti vedo combattuta. Una parte ha capito l'entità del danno che lui ti ha arrecato al cuore, mentre l'altra cerca qui dentro un conforto per perdonarlo.Secondo me, e posso sbagliarmi, stai cercando solo rassicurazioni sulla sua impossibile buona fede.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ti vedo combattuta. Una parte ha capito l'entità del danno che lui ti ha arrecato al cuore, mentre l'altra cerca qui dentro un conforto per perdonarlo.Secondo me, e posso sbagliarmi, stai cercando solo rassicurazioni sulla sua impossibile buona fede.


scusa non ho capito: il tuo commento era rivolto a me o a chi ha aperto il 3d?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ti vedo combattuta. Una parte ha capito l'entità del danno che lui ti ha arrecato al cuore, mentre l'altra cerca qui dentro un conforto per perdonarlo.Secondo me, e posso sbagliarmi, stai cercando solo rassicurazioni sulla sua impossibile buona fede.


Dici a me? Perchè hai quotato un'altra persona (che ringrazio per le belle parole). Vedi Indeciso, può darsi che tu abbia ragione al 100% ma anche la frase sopra di Maybeck mi da quel 1% di speranza che si tratti realmente di una curiosità. Faccio difficoltà perfino a dirlo, ma può darsi e io adesso la devo giocare su quel 1% perchè non ho altre possibilità davanti. Non ce l'ho.
Se avevo parecchi soldi pagavo un investigatore. Se avevo un'amica hacker avrei ispezionato il suo pc. Se usciva la notte lo seguivo. Credo che quel briciolo di illusione che scelgo di darmi venga anche dal fatto di non avere prove concrete, come poteva essere una conversazione o un messaggio.
Maybeck ma tu hai cercato quelle nella tua città? Quelle in zona da te? Forse tu puoi aiutarmi a capire. Posso chiederti quando sei stato beccato cosa è successo?


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi),
> CUT.
> Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix


Ma fare una cosa semplice semplice... l'uso della parola!

Ti siedi e gli chiedi... "Cosa cerchi (In chat - webcam - escort)? Prova a chiedere magari te lo posso dare io senza tanti sbattimenti!"



Cattivik!


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito: il tuo commento era rivolto a me o a chi ha aperto il 3d?


Scusami ma ho quotato il tuo messaggio quando in realtà il mio commento era rivolto a chi ha aperto il 3d.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2012)

cara Non Registrata, in effetti potrebbe essere solo curiosità virtuale, tipo vediamo che c'è su internet
piuttosto: che fa nella vita reale? ti ha mai dato modo di dubitare quando racconta come passa il tempo quando tu non ci sei?
potrebbe essere anche bravissimo a raccontare balle, ma sarebbe veramente strano se non venisse mai sbugiardato, prima o poi un errore lo fanno tutti, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Scusami ma ho quotato il tuo messaggio quando in realtà il mio commento era rivolto a chi ha aperto il 3d.


No problem, volevo solo capire


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai un atteggiamento che mi piace moltissimo, davvero. Accertati della natura del tuo fidanzato e fai le debite considerazioni... però... allo stato attuale delle cose... l'hai solo visto curiosare sul web, eh? Voglio dire... una curiosità può venire a tutti, magari sentendo parlare un amico... se non è più di questo è peccato veniale, eh?


La curiositá puó venire a tutti, certo. Ma la frequentazione assidua di siti porno, chat erotiche, webcam e siti di annunci non sono un quadro confortante.

Io, partendo da molto meno, ho scoperto un pozzo senza fondo.
La preoccupazione è legittima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La curiositá puó venire a tutti, certo. Ma la frequentazione assidua di siti porno, chat erotiche, webcam e siti di annunci non sono un quadro confortante.
> 
> Io, partendo da molto meno, ho scoperto un pozzo senza fondo.
> La preoccupazione è legittima.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo Sole, e infatti ho scritto che specie ora, che sono ancora in fase di reciproca conoscenza, è bene che lei vada a fondo alla storia per capire che tipo di persona sia il suo fidanzato... e mi pare che l'abbia ben chiaro anche lei questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik gliel'ho chiesto, lui non sa e non sa e non sa. Non le vedo solo come scuse, so che non è una persona molto profonda e non cerca tanti perchè. Io invece analizzo me stessa, ho un modo di ragionare diverso. Dice che non gli manca niente, gli ho detto che non è vero analizzando certi video porno che ha visitato con più insistenza. Senza entrare nei dettagli gli ho chiesto che se è una pratica sessuale che gli manca basta parlarne e possiamo fare tutto insieme fino a certi limiti (se fosse necrofilo non potrei aiutarlo!!). Ma come ho già scritto non credo che gli manchi qualcosa da me, piuttosto è alla ricerca anche solo virtuale di altre donne, altri corpi, fantasie piuttosto comuni a tutti.

Free: lavora quasi tutto il giorno. Per il resto stiamo quasi sempre insieme. Il giorno che ha visitato quelle cose era a casa e io dovevo andare da lui. Mi sono incazzata a morte per questo. Sai che devo arrivare e ti fai le pippe al pc? Cazzo aspettami, non vivo dall'altra parte del mondo, sto arrivando da te, scopa me cazzo! "hai ragione, è vero e blablabla"....Parlare non è il suo pezzo forte e non riesco a cavargli nulla di più profondo, anzi, mi snerva parlargli perchè prevedo sempre le sue risposte,abbastanza banali.

Sole:il quadro è molto preoccupante perchè non so se può rimanere una fantasia o sfociare in qualcosa di più patologico. Certo che è triste che a nemmeno 30 anni si possa vivere cosi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cattivik gliel'ho chiesto, lui non sa e non sa e non sa. Non le vedo solo come scuse, so che non è una persona molto profonda e non cerca tanti perchè. Io invece analizzo me stessa, ho un modo di ragionare diverso. Dice che non gli manca niente, gli ho detto che non è vero analizzando certi video porno che ha visitato con più insistenza. Senza entrare nei dettagli gli ho chiesto che se è una pratica sessuale che gli manca basta parlarne e possiamo fare tutto insieme fino a certi limiti (se fosse necrofilo non potrei aiutarlo!!). Ma come ho già scritto non credo che gli manchi qualcosa da me, piuttosto è alla ricerca anche solo virtuale di altre donne, altri corpi, fantasie piuttosto comuni a tutti.
> 
> Free: lavora quasi tutto il giorno. Per il resto stiamo quasi sempre insieme. Il giorno che ha visitato quelle cose era a casa e io dovevo andare da lui. Mi sono incazzata a morte per questo. *Sai che devo arrivare e ti fai le pippe al pc? Cazzo aspettami, non vivo dall'altra parte del mondo, sto arrivando da te, scopa me cazzo*! "hai ragione, è vero e blablabla"....Parlare non è il suo pezzo forte e non riesco a cavargli nulla di più profondo, anzi, mi snerva parlargli perchè prevedo sempre le sue risposte,abbastanza banali.
> 
> Sole:il quadro è molto preoccupante perchè non so se può rimanere una fantasia o sfociare in qualcosa di più patologico. Certo che è triste che a nemmeno 30 anni si possa vivere cosi....


Ecco, questo intendevo.
Aspetta... non devi essere gelosa delle fantasie sessuali, o di qualche ehm... coccola che lui si autoconcede... sono peccati veniali, ok? Se si ferma a quello... è solo fantasia, è solo privata e intima autogestione, ok? Forse tu non ne senti il bisogno, ma non siamo tutti uguali... e SE E' SOLO QUELLO IL PROBLEMA non ne farei un dramma...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, questo intendevo.
> Aspetta... non devi essere gelosa delle fantasie sessuali, o di qualche ehm... coccola che lui si autoconcede... sono peccati veniali, ok? Se si ferma a quello... è solo fantasia, è solo privata e intima autogestione, ok? Forse tu non ne senti il bisogno, ma non siamo tutti uguali... e SE E' SOLO QUELLO IL PROBLEMA non ne farei un dramma...


No ma infatti quello l'ho fatto passare in secondo piano. Sono gli annunci delle escort che mi preoccupano...mamma mia che fine che ho fatto...


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

ciao, cerca di non fare troppo un processo alle intenzioni. Stai in campana si ma senza rimuginare cercando di darti mille risposte. 
Gli uomini sono davvero diversi da noi e per lo più sono più semplici e non stanno ad analizzare il perchè di ogni loro singola azione.
Cerca di stare serena


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No ma infatti quello l'ho fatto passare in secondo piano. Sono gli annunci delle escort che mi preoccupano...mamma mia che fine che ho fatto...




Ma è davvero così grave, così censurabile per te il fatto che lui si conceda una serata con una escort della zona?
E' un uomo e gli uomini ce l'hanno queste curiosità, curiosità che mettono anche in pratica, anche perché, altrimenti, resta un desiderio di trasgressione insoddisfatto. 
E ti assicuro che le insoddifazioni vengono colmate, prima o poi.
Sì,  è come pensi tu: desiderio di un corpo nuovo, quindi diverso.
Pura e semplice esigenza maschile.
Per par condicio: non solo maschile...

E comunque, fagliele togliere queste soddisfazioni: se le cerca vuol dire che ne è attratto.
Meglio ora che da sposati, non credi?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è davvero così grave, così censurabile per te il fatto che lui si conceda una serata con una escort della zona?
> E' un uomo e gli uomini ce l'hanno queste curiosità, curiosità che mettono anche in pratica, anche perché, altrimenti, resta un desiderio di trasgressione insoddisfatto.
> E ti assicuro che le insoddifazioni vengono colmate, prima o poi.
> Sì,  è come pensi tu: desiderio di un corpo nuovo, quindi diverso.
> ...


No non la vedo cosi, o meglio, se ha bisogno di sfogarsi liberissimo di farlo, ma senza incastrare me nella relazione. Non è un cane, non posso portarlo fuori a sfogare i suoi istinti (che sono uguali a tutti) con altre cagne in calore e poi riportarlo a cuccia vicino a me. A sto punto gli metto il microchip e lo vaccino.
Poi scusa, ma se lui DEVE sfogare, sfogo anche io. Entriamo nel circolo vizioso delle coppie aperte che stanno insieme ma si fanno i fatti loro. Non è fattibile, sai perchè? Perchè lui sarebbe il primo a non volerlo! Ecco perchè esistono più traditori che coppie aperte, perchè poi in fondo, sono possessivi nei confronti del partner, loro vogliono/devono/hanno bisogno/blablabla di sfogare ma tu no....eeeeh facile la vita. 
p.s. la storia che "l'uomo è cosi?" la raccontava mia nonna. Scusa ma io ho smesso di crederci da tempo


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2012)

uomini così esistono, a quanto pare, ma il problema è che TU non vuoi vicino un uomo così
ci sono aspetti su cui si è disposti a passare sopra, ed altri... pure, ma è una forzatura che, purtroppo, difficilmente  porterà a qualcosa di buono
pensa al futuro che vedi per voi (il buongiorno si vede dal mattino)


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La faccio breve. Ho scoperto che il mio “amore” è andato su siti porno (passi), chat erotiche (passi, ma solo perché non ho visto le conversazioni), chat con webcam (spiava o si lasciava guardare? Chissà, ma passi anche questa se non voglio impazzire) e infine annunci di escort in zona. Ecco qui il dubbio viene. Ha detto per curiosità e che mai ci andrebbe, ma curiosità di cosa? Curiosità per i porno, ok, per le chat erotiche ok, ma per vedere chi fa sesso a pagamento in zona che caz.. di curiosità è? Che vuol dire? Cerco qualcosa in questo forum, non so bene che parole possano aiutarmi, ma di certo le sue giustificazioni non mi aiutano. Meglio le parole di cento sconosciuti ora che le presunte verità di chi credi di conoscere. Ho letto storie terribili in questo forum e capisco che molti penseranno che non è successo niente di male, ma spero possiate comunque accettare la mia sofferenza, che viene più da un dubbio che da altro. 3 anni di fidanzamento, quello che penso è che se sto messa cosi dopo 3 anni, figuriamoci tra 10. Però per me questo è un momento decisivo, capire se questo sarà l’uomo che passerà il resto della mia vita con me. Non voglio svegliarmi a 50 anni e pensare che ho sbagliato tutto. Voglio delle prove ora, per poter prendere una decisione. Non so più che fare, mi sento brutta ai suoi occhi, anche se mi desidera, sono io che non mi sento desiderabile. Per questa insicurezza che mi ha trasmesso non ho voglia di fare sesso, non mi sento nemmeno all’altezza, ed ho paura che presto si trasformerà in un circolo vizioso. D’altro canto, non voglio fare sesso solo per la paura di perderlo. Mi sento scema perché avrei dovuto starmi zitta e indagare un po’ di più, ma l’imbecille strisciante ha avuto la grande fortuna di beccare una donna che non riesce a mentirgli.
> Un dubbio tremendo mi sta portando a sprofondare sempre di più. Da una parte sapere è liberatorio, ti da perlomeno la possibilità di scegliere una strada nella tua vita. Il dubbio invece ti fa vivere le giornate a seconda delle tue paranoie. Cosi non va bene. Cosi non sto bene. Grazie per lo sfogo!
> 
> Missix



Si sono paranoie......
Perchè non riesci a parlagli dei tuoi dubbi?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> uomini così esistono, a quanto pare, ma il problema è che TU non vuoi vicino un uomo così
> ci sono aspetti su cui si è disposti a passare sopra, ed altri... pure, ma è una forzatura che, purtroppo, difficilmente  porterà a qualcosa di buono
> pensa al futuro che vedi per voi (il buongiorno si vede dal mattino)


Forse è troppo presto per definire quello che accadrà. Sono ancora rincoglionita tra le sue parole, quello che ho visto e i miei pensieri. Certo è che sopra ad un tradimento vero e proprio io non perdono, non ce la farei proprio, a maggior ragione se la cerca lui di sua iniziativa. Ora come ora il futuro lo vedo bello nero, ma mi do ancora del tempo per valutare i fatti....a quante cose ho rinunciato per rispetto a lui, senza che lui nemmeno lo sapesse. Mi scrivono ex ai quali non rispondo nemmeno per evitare di aprire una comunicazione, non rispondo solo ed esclusivamente per lui....che scema...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si sono paranoie......
> Perchè non riesci a parlagli dei tuoi dubbi?


L'ho fatto ed ho ricevuto risposte ma neanche troppo "razionali". E' stato solo un chiedermi scusa, dirmi quanto mi ama, quanto non farebbe mai quello che penso, che si mette nei miei panni e capisce esattamente il nesso che ho fatto ma che lui mai e poi mai mi tradirebbe e che mi ha detto la verità (dopo che l'ho stanato)... non è servito a molto. Credo che seguirò il mio istinto sperando che funzioni e se un giorno avrò delle prove pratiche saprò prendere una decisione.


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non la vedo cosi, o meglio, se ha bisogno di sfogarsi liberissimo di farlo, ma senza incastrare me nella relazione. Non è un cane, non posso portarlo fuori a sfogare i suoi istinti (che sono uguali a tutti) con altre cagne in calore e poi riportarlo a cuccia vicino a me. A sto punto gli metto il microchip e lo vaccino.
> Poi scusa, ma se lui DEVE sfogare, sfogo anche io. Entriamo nel circolo vizioso delle coppie aperte che stanno insieme ma si fanno i fatti loro. Non è fattibile, sai perchè? Perchè lui sarebbe il primo a non volerlo! Ecco perchè esistono più traditori che coppie aperte, perchè poi in fondo, sono possessivi nei confronti del partner, loro vogliono/devono/hanno bisogno/blablabla di sfogare ma tu no....eeeeh facile la vita.
> p.s. *la storia che "l'uomo è cosi?" la raccontava mia nonna. Scusa ma io ho smesso di crederci da tempo*



E fai male a non crederci più: dall'inizio dei tempi il sesso è stato il motore più potente che muoveva il mondo.
Non sto a sindacare sul fatto che lui abbia dei bisogni mentre tu, donna, non è lecito che li abbia, non è questo il punto: siamo sullo stesso piano.
Ma il punto è che LUI li ha e lo vedi chiaramente che li ha, mentre tu puoi farne anche a meno ora.
O no? 
Questo lo sai tu: tu sai se avverti le stesse sue esigenze, e se sì, devi comportarti di conseguenza.

Insomma, quello che sto cercando di dirti è che non è con la repressione che risolvi la cosa, ricordati sempre che se lui, o un altro qualsiasi "lui", ha voglia di sfogarsi provando un'esperienza nuova, non riuscirai mai ad impedirlo, se mai potrai arginare il problema, mostrandoti sempre una vera donna, e facendo in modo che l'evento sia sporadico.
E guarda che ti parlo a ragion veduta, non per astratto...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> l ho fatto anche io in passato ed era solo curiosità non ci sono mai andato... e anche io sono stato beccato



anche mio marito l'ha fatto lo fa e lo becco regolarmente .....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse è troppo presto per definire quello che accadrà. Sono ancora rincoglionita tra le sue parole, quello che ho visto e i miei pensieri. Certo è che sopra ad un tradimento vero e proprio io non perdono, non ce la farei proprio, a maggior ragione se la cerca lui di sua iniziativa. Ora come ora il futuro lo vedo bello nero, ma mi do ancora del tempo per valutare i fatti....*a quante cose ho rinunciato per rispetto a lui, senza che lui nemmeno lo sapesse*. Mi scrivono ex ai quali non rispondo nemmeno per evitare di aprire una comunicazione, non rispondo solo ed esclusivamente per lui....che scema...


No. Non sei scema se TU pensi sia giusto così. Per il grassetto... queste sono state tue scelte, se cominci a rimpiangerle per due link di siti porno trovati nella cronologia, mi sento di dirti che sbagli per due motivi. Il primo, è che quello di cui hai certezza adesso è una sciocchezza, aspetta a partire in tromba perchè... potresti anche essere esagerata. Il secondo: ogni volta che noi scegliamo di fare o non fare una cosa per amore, abbiamo scelto perchè ci faceva piacere farlo, non abbiamo rinunciato proprio a nulla. Ci sembrano rinunce solo dopo che siamo stati delusi, ma al momento non lo erano, non ci sono costate nulla. Se ti fossero costate molto... beh... hai fatto male a rinunciare a tanto senza che nessuno te l'abbia chiesto, ok?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho fatto ed ho ricevuto risposte ma neanche troppo "razionali". E' stato solo un chiedermi scusa, dirmi quanto mi ama, quanto non farebbe mai quello che penso, che si mette nei miei panni e capisce esattamente il nesso che ho fatto ma che lui mai e poi mai mi tradirebbe e che mi ha detto la verità (dopo che l'ho stanato)... non è servito a molto. Credo che seguirò il mio istinto sperando che funzioni e se un giorno avrò delle prove pratiche saprò prendere una decisione.



Si d'accordo ma  cerca di non vivere in funzione di questo...


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse è troppo presto per definire quello che accadrà. Sono ancora rincoglionita tra le sue parole, quello che ho visto e i miei pensieri. *Certo è che sopra ad un tradimento vero e proprio io non perdono, non ce la farei proprio, a maggior ragione se la cerca lui di sua iniziativa.* Ora come ora il futuro lo vedo bello nero, ma mi do ancora del tempo per valutare i fatti....a quante cose ho rinunciato per rispetto a lui, senza che lui nemmeno lo sapesse. Mi scrivono ex ai quali non rispondo nemmeno per evitare di aprire una comunicazione, non rispondo solo ed esclusivamente per lui....che scema...



Scusa, una domanda solo per capire:
anche il sesso con una escort lo consideri un tradimento?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E fai male a non crederci più: dall'inizio dei tempi il sesso è stato il motore più potente che muoveva il mondo.
> Non sto a sindacare sul fatto che lui abbia dei bisogni mentre tu, donna, non è lecito che li abbia, non è questo il punto: siamo sullo stesso piano.
> Ma il punto è che LUI li ha e lo vedi chiaramente che li ha, mentre tu puoi farne anche a meno ora.
> O no?
> ...


Capisco che vuoi dire ma il punto è che mi ha detto che non cerca altro. Che dovrei fare? Dirgli, no, non è vero, corri subito a sfogarti? Io do un valore estremo alla sincerità, se avesse quel tipo di bisogno e me lo confessasse non starei qui (ma nemmeno a casa sua). Io non voglio reprimerlo, ma nemmeno stare con uno che va a mignotte. Vorrei solo sapere la verità


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, una domanda solo per capire:
> anche il sesso con una escort lo consideri un tradimento?


assolutamente si


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non sei scema se TU pensi sia giusto così. Per il grassetto... queste sono state tue scelte, se cominci a rimpiangerle per due link di siti porno trovati nella cronologia, mi sento di dirti che sbagli per due motivi. Il primo, è che quello di cui hai certezza adesso è una sciocchezza, aspetta a partire in tromba perchè... potresti anche essere esagerata. Il secondo: ogni volta che noi scegliamo di fare o non fare una cosa per amore, abbiamo scelto perchè ci faceva piacere farlo, non abbiamo rinunciato proprio a nulla. Ci sembrano rinunce solo dopo che siamo stati delusi, ma al momento non lo erano, non ci sono costate nulla. Se ti fossero costate molto... beh... hai fatto male a rinunciare a tanto senza che nessuno te l'abbia chiesto, ok?


Hai ragione, ma no, non mi pento. Sono fiera dei miei comportamenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche mio marito l'ha fatto lo fa e lo becco regolarmente .....


solo su siti porno e chat o anche nel cercare prestazioni a pagamento in zona?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non la vedo cosi, o meglio, se ha bisogno di sfogarsi liberissimo di farlo, ma senza incastrare me nella relazione. Non è un cane, non posso portarlo fuori a sfogare i suoi istinti (che sono uguali a tutti) con altre cagne in calore e poi riportarlo a cuccia vicino a me. A sto punto gli metto il microchip e lo vaccino.
> Poi scusa, ma se lui DEVE sfogare, sfogo anche io. Entriamo nel circolo vizioso delle coppie aperte che stanno insieme ma si fanno i fatti loro. Non è fattibile, sai perchè? Perchè lui sarebbe il primo a non volerlo! Ecco perchè esistono più traditori che coppie aperte, perchè poi in fondo, sono possessivi nei confronti del partner, loro vogliono/devono/hanno bisogno/blablabla di sfogare ma tu no....eeeeh facile la vita.
> p.s. la storia che "l'uomo è cosi?" la raccontava mia nonna. Scusa ma io ho smesso di crederci da tempo


Quotone:up:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> solo su siti porno e chat o anche nel cercare prestazioni a pagamento in zona?



Solo su siti porno e chat.....
 Per prestazioni a pagamennto in zona da noi , sappiamo tutti dove rivolgersi .....


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Solo su siti porno e chat.....
> Per prestazioni a pagamennto in zona da noi , sappiamo tutti dove rivolgersi .....


Sulla pippa in solitaria passo, affari suoi. Tu hai reagito male? Scusa ma l'ultima frase non l'ho colta


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma no, non mi pento. Sono fiera dei miei comportamenti.


Brava... mi piaci proprio!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sulla pippa in solitaria passo, affari suoi. Tu hai reagito male? Scusa ma l'ultima frase non l'ho colta



No non reagisco male ....
Ho sempre visto mio marito come un uomo .....
E ho sempre vissuto il sesso come una normale esigenza fisiologica....

Per l'ultima frase intendevo che per le prestazioni a pagamento qui sai dove rivolgerti senza bisogno di fare una ricerca nel web...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non reagisco male ....
> Ho sempre visto mio marito come un uomo .....
> E ho sempre vissuto il sesso come una normale esigenza fisiologica....
> 
> Per l'ultima frase intendevo che per le prestazioni a pagamento qui sai dove rivolgerti senza bisogno di fare una ricerca nel web...


Si ma dei casso...
Guarda uno non può cercare niente di sexy in internet...che paffete...sull'angolino destro compaiono annunci per chat e puttanate varie di donnine tutte della mia zona dei casso....


----------



## tesla (3 Aprile 2012)

mi sento di intervenire sulla domanda "consideri tradimento il sesso con una escort?".
certo che si, non è mica una cena eh, è infilare il pistillo da qualche parte che non sia lei... a parte l'orrore insito in quella cosetta là, utilizzata da centinaia di uomini con relative  incognite sulle malattie, ci sta anche il fatto non del tutto secondario che immaginare il proprio uomo che copula con un'altra, pagata o meno, sia oggettivamente orrendo


----------



## tobin (3 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sento di intervenire sulla domanda "consideri tradimento il sesso con una escort?".
> certo che si, non è mica una cena eh, è infilare il pistillo da qualche parte che non sia lei... a parte l'orrore insito in quella cosetta là, utilizzata da centinaia di uomini con relative incognite sulle malattie, ci sta anche il fatto non del tutto secondario che immaginare il proprio uomo che copula con un'altra, pagata o meno, sia oggettivamente orrendo


Per me il tradimento con una escort è anche peggio. Oltre alla fiducia, in quel caso, si rischa di perdere anche la stima.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> *Per me il tradimento con una escort è anche peggio*. Oltre alla fiducia, in quel caso, si rischa di perdere anche la stima.


I tradimenti con escort, prositute o donne conosciute online su siti di annunci, anche se presuppongono la totale assenza di sentimenti in gioco, sono tradimenti a tutti gli effetti, ai quali si aggiunge una dose massiccia di mortificazione nei confronti della moglie che vede il proprio uomo mettere a repentaglio il matrimonio per una sconosciuta qualunque che, novantanove su cento, non possiede alcuna particolare attrattiva.

Leggere di donne che non lo considerano nemmeno tradimento mi avvilisce parecchio.


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento con una escort è anche peggio. Oltre alla fiducia, in quel caso, si rischa di perdere anche la stima.





Sole ha detto:


> I tradimenti con escort, prositute o donne conosciute online su siti di annunci, anche se presuppongono la totale assenza di sentimenti in gioco, sono tradimenti a tutti gli effetti, ai quali si aggiunge una dose massiccia di mortificazione nei confronti della moglie che vede il proprio uomo mettere a repentaglio il matrimonio per una sconosciuta qualunque che, novantanove su cento, non possiede alcuna particolare attrattiva.
> 
> Leggere di donne che non lo considerano nemmeno tradimento mi avvilisce parecchio.



No, per me non è così.

Per me è mortificante, e tanto, l'interesse che viene mostrato per altre, le attenzioni e tutto il rituale di corteggiamento fatto alla faccia della consorte, e fatto assiduamente e volutamente.
Questo sì che è avvilente per una moglie, non certo una trasgressione per una prestazione con una professionista, una tantum logicamente, che vedo come una distrazione, una mattana che un uomo si può tranquillamente concedere.
A me non toglie proprio nulla e non ne sono affatto gelosa.

Perché poi una cosa del genere debba mettere a repentaglio un matrimonio, me lo dovete proprio spiegare perché non ci arrivo proprio a capirlo...


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me non è così.
> 
> Per me è mortificante, e tanto, l'interesse che viene mostrato per altre, le attenzioni e tutto il rituale di corteggiamento fatto alla faccia della consorte, e fatto assiduamente e volutamente.
> Questo sì che è avvilente per una moglie, non certo una trasgressione per una prestazione con una professionista, una tantum logicamente, che vedo come una distrazione, una mattana che un uomo si può tranquillamente concedere.
> ...


Cos'è per te il tradimento Diletta?

Perchè io non ho ben capito questo.

Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che conosco da un paio d'ore, giusto per togliermi il prurito, mi rivesto e torno a casa nella certezza che non lo rivedrò più, posso stare serena? Non è un tradimento per te?


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per me non è così.
> 
> Per me è mortificante, e tanto, l'interesse che viene mostrato per altre, le attenzioni e tutto il rituale di corteggiamento fatto alla faccia della consorte, e fatto assiduamente e volutamente.
> Questo sì che è avvilente per una moglie, non certo una trasgressione per una prestazione con una professionista, una tantum logicamente, che vedo come una distrazione, una mattana che un uomo si può tranquillamente concedere.
> ...


Ma come si può "giudicare" passabile l'andare con una escort:incazzato:
queste cose mi fanno :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ma come si può "giudicare" passabile l'andare con una escort:incazzato:
> queste cose mi fanno :incazzato:


Pensa però che statisticamente...
La escort "costa meno" di una relazione stabile adulterina...no?

Poi non ci sono i sentimenti...
Mica la ami eh?
La paghi.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ma come si può "giudicare" passabile l'andare con una escort:incazzato:
> queste cose mi fanno :incazzato:


Non lo so.

Io so che mio marito è andato anche a prostitute, era ossessionato da loro e da un certo tipo di sesso 'usa e getta'. Che non si è mai preso cotte per altre donne, ma mi ha tradito con chiunque. E scoprire certe cose non è stato meno doloroso per me, anzi. La mia autostima, la mia femminilità, la mia dignità, tutto è finito sotto i tacchi delle scarpe, insieme all'illusione di avere un matrimonio perfetto con un uomo integerrimo.

E mi dispiace, e molto, l'idea che qualcuno possa sminuire tutto quello che ho vissuto. Però capisco che ognuno abbia la propria visione del mondo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa però che statisticamente...
> La escort "costa meno" di una relazione stabile adulterina...no?
> 
> Poi non ci sono i sentimenti...
> ...


No, non ci riesco a pensare ad una cosa cosi'....


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Io so che mio marito è andato anche a prostitute, era ossessionato da loro e da un certo tipo di sesso 'usa e getta'. Che non si è mai preso cotte per altre donne, ma mi ha tradito con chiunque. E scoprire certe cose non è stato meno doloroso per me, anzi. La mia autostima, la mia femminilità, la mia dignità, tutto è finito sotto i tacchi delle scarpe, insieme all'illusione di avere un matrimonio perfetto con un uomo integerrimo.
> 
> E mi dispiace, e molto, l'idea che qualcuno possa sminuire tutto quello che ho vissuto. Però capisco che ognuno abbia la propria visione del mondo, ci mancherebbe.


Mia moglie mi ha palesemente detto "se vuoi fare certe cose ci sono le donne sul vialone"... non immagini come mi possa esser sentito.... :incazzato:
Al peggio non c'è mai fine...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> No, non ci riesco a pensare ad una cosa cosi'....


E come la pensi allora?
Perchè un uomo va con un' escort secondo te?

Il discorso di Diletta è questo:
Se lui vuole togliersi certi sfizi, preferisco che vada con un escort ( e che io lo sappia) che vada a far l'amore con un'altra donna...per il semplicissimo fatto che...ne è innamorato.

D'altro canto...
Una donna innamorata e ricambiata può "portarti via il marito"...
Una escort, al massimo, lede le finanze di casa...

Perchè si fa presto a parlare di escort...
Quelle di lusso hanno un cachet molto alto, e devi in più pagare cena e albergo...mica vogliono cose alla baciami il culo eh?


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come la pensi allora?
> Perchè un uomo va con un' escort secondo te?
> 
> Il discorso di Diletta è questo:
> ...


E' chiaro il concetto ma io non concepiscono il discorso di diletta....non esiste...non ce la farei a tenermi una compagna dopo una cosa del genere....
Per il resto ti do ragione...non fa una piega...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha palesemente detto "se vuoi fare certe cose ci sono le donne sul vialone"... non immagini come mi possa esser sentito.... :incazzato:
> Al peggio non c'è mai fine...


Embè e cosa c'è di strano?
Ma sai quanti uomini chiedono alle escort proprio quelle prestazioni che le mogli non si sentono di concedere eh?

Ma scusa è come quella volta del privè no?
Mia moglie disse...io non ci vengo.
Io le dissi non ci vado da solo perchè è da sfigati e non spendo tanto per entrare in un locale di quel tipo.

Lei disse se trovi quella che ti accompagna vai pure no?

Fatalità con suo sommo stupore, per caso, in una cena di lavoro conobbi due frequentatori di privè e la lei si offrì di accompagnarmi...

Tu non sai come ero felice di dire a mia moglie...
Sai cara...ho trovato chi mi accompagna...ciupa!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E' chiaro il concetto ma io non concepiscono il discorso di diletta....non esiste...non ce la farei a tenermi una compagna dopo una cosa del genere....
> Per il resto ti do ragione...non fa una piega...


Siamo di tante teste e tante sensibilità.
Direi che la storia di Diletta è particolare.

Poi scusami ma adesso lo ha incastrato per benino eh il maritino.

Voglio vedere io chi ha le palle di dire a sua moglie, ciao stasera esco e vado con un escort eh?

Guarda che una come Diletta è na dritta di prima categoria...mica è na donnicciola manipolabile eh?
QUella è na furbastra altro che...


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha palesemente detto "se vuoi fare certe cose ci sono le donne sul vialone"... non immagini come mi possa esser sentito.... :incazzato:
> Al peggio non c'è mai fine...


Pensa che io, invece, ho sempre fatto sesso felicemente e senza tabù con mio marito. Che ancora oggi, dopo quasi vent'anni, si eccita soltanto standomi accanto e mi considera l'amante ideale.
Eppure non è bastato.
Non è stato sufficiente dargli tutta me stessa.
Questa è stata la cosa più dura da mandare giù. 

Poi ho capito che il problema era soprattutto dentro di lui e che io, alla fine, non c'entravo poi molto. Ma il colpo c'è stato, eccome.


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che io, invece, ho sempre fatto sesso felicemente e senza tabù con mio marito. Che ancora oggi, dopo quasi vent'anni, si eccita soltanto standomi accanto e mi considera l'amante ideale.
> Eppure non è bastato.
> Non è stato sufficiente dargli tutta me stessa.
> Questa è stata la cosa più dura da mandare giù.
> ...


Ecco, ad ognuno la sua croce.... mi dispiace..


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cos'è per te il tradimento Diletta?
> 
> Perchè io non ho ben capito questo.
> 
> Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che conosco da un paio d'ore, giusto per togliermi il prurito, mi rivesto e torno a casa nella certezza che non lo rivedrò più, posso stare serena? Non è un tradimento per te?




Cos'è il tradimento per me?
E' rivolgere l'attenzione su qualcuna che non sono io per ottenere una distrazione sessuale, dando vita a tutti quei comportamenti atti alla conquista, che sono la massima espressione di mancanza di rispetto e fonte di umiliazione per la compagna della vita.
Tutto questo non esiste (per me) con una escort, o facendo una goliardata in un localino particolare.
Non mi sento affatto mancata di rispetto, né mi sento sminuita: si sa che agli uomini (ma anche a tante donne) queste cose piacciono e sono sempre piaciute, perché dunque dovrei proibirglielo se rimangono cose sporadiche? 
E' un dono che gli faccio, un dono di amore, mentre quello che si concede lui non è affatto amore, ma neanche ci somiglia vagamente.    

Ma rispondo anche alla seconda domanda: se io facessi la stessa cosa lo considererei un tradimento per come è la mia forma mentale: per me il sesso non è fine a se stesso, gli attribuisco una importanza diversa e maggiore rispetto a quella che dà mio marito perché abbiamo un modo diverso di intendere queste cose.
Io so quello che posso accettare senza problemi perché non mi sconvolge e so ciò che mi è invece inaccettabile e imperdonabile.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Pensa che io, invece, ho sempre fatto sesso felicemente e senza tabù con mio marito. Che ancora oggi, dopo quasi vent'anni, si eccita soltanto standomi accanto e mi considera l'amante ideale.
> Eppure non è bastato.*
> Non è stato sufficiente dargli tutta me stessa.
> Questa è stata la cosa più dura da mandare giù.
> ...


questa è la conferma che spesso il tradimento NON HA MOTIVAZIONI

anche io ho tutto, anche io ho tradito senza motivo...o meglio, delle motivazioni che hanno cambiato qualcosa in me in quel determinato periodo volendo c'erano pure...ma ammetto che erano più delle forzature e non cerco alibi...


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> No, non ci riesco a pensare ad una cosa cosi'....





Indeciso ha detto:


> E' chiaro il concetto ma io non concepiscono il discorso di diletta...*.non esiste...non ce la farei a tenermi una compagna dopo una cosa del genere....*
> Per il resto ti do ragione...non fa una piega...




Accidenti...ma sarai mica la rincarnazione di Caifa (attuale in questi giorni)?
Ma davvero ti ho così scandalizzato? 
Ma non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di che...

E poi, non capisco quando dici che non ce la faresti a tenerti una compagna dopo una cosa del genere...
Ma quale cosa del genere?
La mia proposta, o meglio il mio "dono"?
Sì, va proprio visto come un dono, se a lui fa piacere, certo non lo obbligo col fucile puntato ad andarci.
Sai una di quelle super bonazze come mi intendo io?
Tanto è lo stesso...che mi cambia a me?
Faccio contento lui per aver fatto una cosa particolare e trasgressiva che non ci minaccia come coppia.
Io, dal canto mio, mi auspico che mi accontenterà in qualcosa che piace a me.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che io, invece, ho sempre fatto sesso felicemente e senza tabù con mio marito. Che ancora oggi, dopo quasi vent'anni, si eccita soltanto standomi accanto e mi considera l'amante ideale.
> Eppure non è bastato.
> Non è stato sufficiente dargli tutta me stessa.
> Questa è stata la cosa più dura da mandare giù.
> ...




Sole, ma non è mia intenzione sminuire il dolore che hai vissuto (e che comprendo bene).
Io, però, ho questa impostazione mentale, sarà sbagliata o deviata, che ti devo dire..., ma questa è.
Se il mio fosse andato solo per locali o con escort, dopo aver preso il colpo, perché ovviamente non l'avrei mai immaginato, non proverei dolore, o forse ridotto al minimo, come un turbamento.
Avrei voluto capire i motivi e una volta compresi, sarebbe finita lì.
Non mi sento in competizione con questo tipo di donne, capisci, quindi non c'è gelosia, né moti dell'animo, anche se fisicamente sono certamente più carrozzate di me.

Per la cronaca: anche noi siamo sempre andati alla grande nell'intimità e da qui la mia conclusione che non basta neanche questo...a volte niente è sufficiente.
E ora che me l'hai rimesso in mente, sento l'incavolatura che sale e sale ancora....
Ma vadano affanculo!


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come la pensi allora?
> Perchè un uomo va con un' escort secondo te?
> 
> Il discorso di Diletta è questo:
> ...




Sì Conte, lo sai, il discorso è questo: se proprio si vuole togliere certi sfizi lo faccia a ragion veduta, senza rischi per il matrimonio perché salterebbe in aria dopo un'altra tempesta e non ci rimarrebbero neanche le fondamenta.

Sull'innamoramento: non si discute, le valigie troverebbero alloggio fuori della porta.

Sul corteggiamento e i rituali alla cazzo che si fanno in questi frangenti, idem come sopra...con l'aggiunta di un calcio dove so io.


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cos'è il tradimento per me?
> E' rivolgere l'attenzione su qualcuna che non sono io per ottenere una distrazione sessuale, dando vita a tutti quei comportamenti atti alla conquista, che sono la massima espressione di mancanza di rispetto e fonte di umiliazione per la compagna della vita.
> Tutto questo non esiste (per me) con una escort, o facendo una goliardata in un localino particolare.
> Non mi sento affatto mancata di rispetto, né mi sento sminuita: si sa che agli uomini (ma anche a tante donne) queste cose piacciono e sono sempre piaciute, perché dunque dovrei proibirglielo se rimangono cose sporadiche?
> ...


Lui  che dono altrettanto grandioso ti fa ?
Non sei la prima donna alla quale sento dire questa cosa ma io continuo a pensare che tu l'accetti forzatamente , sicuramente per amore ma che la cosa ti faccia soffrire e in fondo ti sconvolga  eccome.
Infatti hai parlato di accettazione, non a caso.
Onestamente non ho ancora capito se tu ami troppo tuo marito o non ami per niente te stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Accidenti...ma sarai mica la rincarnazione di Caifa (attuale in questi giorni)?
> Ma davvero ti ho così scandalizzato?
> Ma non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di che...
> 
> ...


http://www.escortforum.net/accompagnatrici/ChelseaYR-9497

Alla faccia del dono...
Ci sono le caucasiche che costano un occhio della testa eh?
Ora come la metti se tuo marito spende certe cifre in donnine al posto di comperare un paio di scarpe da strafiga a te?
Guarda che una notte con una escort costa da mille euro in su eh?
SOno tutte fighe dorate eh?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sole, ma non è mia intenzione sminuire il dolore che hai vissuto (e che comprendo bene).
> Io, però, ho questa impostazione mentale, sarà sbagliata o deviata, che ti devo dire..., ma questa è.
> Se il mio fosse andato solo per locali o con escort, dopo aver preso il colpo, perché ovviamente non l'avrei mai immaginato, non proverei dolore, o forse ridotto al minimo, come un turbamento.
> Avrei voluto capire i motivi e una volta compresi, sarebbe finita lì.
> ...


Vieni al raduno?
Anzi vai a prendermi ferita e venite da me!
Poi perchè soffri tanto per cose che per tuo marito sono sciocchezze eh?

ma sta tenta...
Esempio io e Lothar siamo in un parcheggio con due signore!
Arriva una strafiga e parcheggia lì.
Scende come una panterona...
Se vedevi i nostri occhi come minimo ci prendevi a ceffoni eh?
I nostri occhi dicevano, ma che peccato che siamo impegnati con queste due...altrimenti amico mio...caccia aperta no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì Conte, lo sai, il discorso è questo: se proprio si vuole togliere certi sfizi lo faccia a ragion veduta, senza rischi per il matrimonio perché salterebbe in aria dopo un'altra tempesta e non ci rimarrebbero neanche le fondamenta.
> 
> Sull'innamoramento: non si discute, le valigie troverebbero alloggio fuori della porta.
> 
> Sul corteggiamento e i rituali alla cazzo che si fanno in questi frangenti, idem come sopra...con l'aggiunta di un calcio dove so io.


Capisco...


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Lui  che dono altrettanto grandioso ti fa ?
> *Non sei la prima donna alla quale sento dire questa cosa *ma io continuo a pensare che tu l'accetti forzatamente , sicuramente per amore ma che la cosa ti faccia soffrire e in fondo ti sconvolga  eccome.
> Infatti hai parlato di accettazione, non a caso.
> Onestamente non ho ancora capito se tu ami troppo tuo marito o non ami per niente te stessa.




E meno male...perché le mie amiche inorridiscono alquanto, ma sai a me che me ne frega dei loro giudizi!!

Pensala come vuoi, ma a me non mi sconvolge proprio per nulla, anzi, quando mio marito me ne ha parlato (esperienze di gioventù) perché gliel'ho chiesto io, la cosa mi ha anche incuriosito. Appagata la mia voglia di sapere la mia mente non c'è mai più tornata sopra perché, ripeto, non me ne può fregare di meno.
Anzi, sono arrivata a dire al marito che è stato uno sciocco a non "divertirsi" per l'addio al celibato.
Ma per forza...era insieme a degli sfigati, quelli che le vorrebbero fare le mattane, ma sono talmente sfigati che non ci riescono. Che si poteva aspettare da loro?
E ripeto: anche qui non ci vedo nulla di strano e nulla di male.
E' solo un gioco...

Che c'entra poi il fatto di non amare me stessa: la stima che ho per me prescinde da queste cose.

Mentre non prescinde quando mi ha umiliato nel profondo, nel modo che so io.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.escortforum.net/accompagnatrici/ChelseaYR-9497
> 
> Alla faccia del dono...
> Ci sono le caucasiche che costano un occhio della testa eh?
> ...




Sì, ma per dono intendo dono figurato, nel senso di concessione, non nel senso materiale...
Mio marito è molto oculato, quindi, non corro di questi problemi...
Se poi, certo, ci prende la mano, o qualcos'altro, è un altro discorso, ma non credo sinceramente, anche se sono fighe dorate....
Non saranno mica piene di droga?


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E meno male...perché le mie amiche inorridiscono alquanto, ma sai a me che me ne frega dei loro giudizi!!
> 
> Pensala come vuoi, ma a me non mi sconvolge proprio per nulla, anzi, quando mio marito me ne ha parlato (esperienze di gioventù) perché gliel'ho chiesto io, la cosa mi ha anche incuriosito. Appagata la mia voglia di sapere la mia mente non c'è mai più tornata sopra perché, ripeto, non me ne può fregare di meno.
> Anzi, sono arrivata a dire al marito che è stato uno sciocco a non "divertirsi" per l'addio al celibato.
> ...


ogni tanto ti escono queste influenze contesche :singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni tanto ti escono queste influenze contesche :singleeye:



...contesche e maritesche e anche mie, perché di base io sarei molto ironica.
Ma mio marito mi sta togliendo anche questa particolarità del mio carattere, e tutto per delle stronzette...


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E meno male...perché le mie amiche inorridiscono alquanto, ma sai a me che me ne frega dei loro giudizi!!
> 
> Pensala come vuoi, ma a me non mi sconvolge proprio per nulla, anzi, quando mio marito me ne ha parlato (esperienze di gioventù) perché gliel'ho chiesto io, la cosa mi ha anche incuriosito. Appagata la mia voglia di sapere la mia mente non c'è mai più tornata sopra perché, ripeto, non me ne può fregare di meno.
> *Anzi, sono arrivata a dire al marito che è stato uno sciocco a non "divertirsi" per l'addio al celibato.
> ...


BHè, vedo che il tuo mantra funziona.
Contenta tu.
Però leggendoti, tutta questa serenità e felicità io non la percepisco mica sai?


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> BHè, vedo che il tuo mantra funziona.
> Contenta tu.
> Però leggendoti, tutta questa serenità e felicità io non la percepisco mica sai?



Non la percepisci perché non c'è.
Lui ha speso tempo ed energie per altre che non sono io e questo non glielo posso perdonare.
Lui non se lo doveva permettere.
Questo è il mio dolore e la mia pena.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...contesche e maritesche e anche mie, perché di base io sarei molto ironica.
> Ma mio marito mi sta togliendo anche questa particolarità del mio carattere, e tutto per delle stronzette...


tuo marito le chiama "mattane"?


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tuo marito le chiama "mattane"?



No, le chiama piuttosto distrazioni, giochi, evasioni.
Intendiamoci bene: lui non mi chiede mai di "distrarsi" perché non si osa, ma so dai suoi pensieri che non ci vede nulla di male e che ritiene siano normali desideri degli uomini.
Non ha nessuna remora a parlarmene e neanche io con lui (almeno questo).


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni al raduno?
> Anzi vai a prendermi ferita e venite da me!
> *Poi perchè soffri tanto per cose che per tuo marito sono sciocchezze eh?*
> 
> ...



Ma perché PER ME non lo sono, è questo il punto, e anche lui lo sa bene altrimenti non me le avrebbe fatte di nascosto.

...allora tutte al tuo cospetto Conte...ogni tuo desiderio sia un ordine per noi ancelle!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma perché PER ME non lo sono, è questo il punto, e anche lui lo sa bene altrimenti non me le avrebbe fatte di nascosto.
> 
> ...*allora tutte al tuo cospetto Conte...ogni tuo desiderio sia un ordine per noi ancelle*!!



 no, sai qual è il punto?
che il conte qui rappresenta tuo marito e si evince quanto tu sia influenzabile in questo senso.
mi spiace che possa sembrare che ogni tanto ti si metta un po' in croce ma , credimi, è solo perché si avverte il tuo vero  e legittimo dolore.
ma l'augurio è quello che il tuo matrimonio abbia buona sorte


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non la percepisci perché non c'è.
> Lui ha speso tempo ed energie per altre che non sono io e questo non glielo posso perdonare.
> Lui non se lo doveva permettere.
> Questo è il mio dolore e la mia pena.


Ti chiedo scusa perchè allora non ho capito niente.
Non ho letto la tua storia iniziale e pensavo considerassi accettabili solo storie extraconiugali   in caso di escort.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sai qual è il punto?
> che il conte qui rappresenta tuo marito e si evince quanto tu sia influenzabile in questo senso.
> mi spiace che possa sembrare che ogni tanto ti si metta un po' in croce ma , credimi, è solo perché si avverte il tuo vero  e legittimo dolore.
> ma l'augurio è quello che il tuo matrimonio abbia buona sorte


Così Diletta...la dà a me...e poi dice a suo marito...ah sai ti ho tradito! Ma mi sono confusa ho trovato un tizio che è uguale a te...e per cui capisci...ne sono rimasta affascinata...pensa caro...finchè trombavo con lui...pensavo a te!

Per il resto...Minerva ciupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così Diletta...la dà a me...e poi dice a suo marito...ah sai ti ho tradito! Ma mi sono confusa ho trovato un tizio che è uguale a te...e per cui capisci...ne sono rimasta affascinata...pensa caro...finchè trombavo con lui...pensavo a te!
> 
> Per il resto...Minerva ciupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


ora controllo la mia potenza ...non vorrei averti superato :dracula:
attenzione!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Lui che dono altrettanto grandioso ti fa ?
> Non sei la prima donna alla quale sento dire questa cosa ma io continuo a pensare che tu l'accetti forzatamente , sicuramente per amore ma che la cosa ti faccia soffrire e in fondo ti sconvolga eccome.
> Infatti hai parlato di accettazione, non a caso.
> Onestamente non ho ancora capito se tu ami troppo tuo marito o non ami per niente te stessa.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sai qual è il punto?
> che il conte qui rappresenta tuo marito e si evince quanto tu sia influenzabile in questo senso.
> mi spiace che possa sembrare che ogni tanto ti si metta un po' in croce ma , credimi, è solo perché si avverte il tuo vero e legittimo dolore.
> ma l'augurio è quello che il tuo matrimonio abbia buona sorte


Quotone:up:
E come sempre impossibile approvarti


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per i pensieri altrui, ma credo che il “dritto”, ossia quello che ha svoltato la sua vita, è semmai l’uomo di Diletta, a meno che lei non si conceda delle sane trombate con altri uomini (mi auguro di si).

Il coinvolgimento emotivo in una scopata per me non si annulla con il pagamento di una prestazione, so anche di uomini che dalle prostitute cercano proprio un certo tipo di attenzioni e confidenza che sentono mancare nella relazione di coppia, ma al di la di questi casi, qui parliamo solo di sesso, e per me il sesso con un’altra persona implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento, che non sarà per forza paragonabile alle effusioni di due innamorati, ma nemmeno ad un atto automatico senza emozioni come può esserlo una pisciata contro un muro (scusate il francesismo).
Il punto è che se giustifico una scappatella con una prostituta perché credo non ci sia un coinvolgimento emotivo, posso tranquillamente giustificare la maggior parte delle scappatelle dove la frase più gettonata è “era solo sesso mentre con te è amore”. Ma io non sono divisibile, come ho bisogno di quell’esclusività nel coinvolgimento emotivo, nelle emozioni, nel corteggiamento,nelle attenzioni, allo stesso modo ho bisogno che il sesso sia condiviso solo con me.

Per quello che sto vivendo io, con un uomo che non so se è andato o se ha voglia di andare con una donna a pagamento, posso solo dire come mi sento e sono certa di non rappresentare tutte le donne del mondo ma una buona parte credo si sentirebbe come me. Il tipo di sensazione credo sia paragonabile alla mortificazione di un uomo quando non riesce ad appagare sessualmente la sua donna. 
Sappiamo tutti quanto per noi sia fondamentale dare il massimo del piacere al nostro partner e come vuoi che ci si senta quando scopri che il partner sta cercando sesso da altre persone? Non ti senti all’altezza e stai li a farti mille seghe mentali su cos’hai che non va.  Quello che ha scritto Sole in un commento è chiaro: io davo tutta me stessa ma evidentemente non è bastato.
Perché è cosi che ti senti, come una che non è abbastanza. Poco importa che il tuo uomo ti stia a ripetere che tu lo ecciti, che sei bella che sei brava a letto, perché non la senti più quell’esclusività, sei eccitante per lui come una qualsiasi sconosciuta e sotto un profilo psicologico è massacrante. 
Tu che fino a poco tempo fa eri “la donna che mi eccita di più, il sesso migliore che ho mai fatto, l’unica che riesce a farmi godere come un Dio” sei passata ad essere eccitante al pari di una sconosciuta con la faccia censurata su un annuncio di sesso a pagamento. 

La mia prima reazione è stata quella di sentirmi brutta. Mi vergogno a spogliarmi davanti a lui (mai successo), e non ho voglia di fare sesso con lui. So perfettamente che è un atteggiamento sbagliato ed anche stupido certo, ma tutto ciò non è affatto razionale, è "solo" quello che sento.

Perché molte persone tradite hanno bisogno di rifarsi con qualcun altro? Non è sempre e solo vendetta, ma l’estremo bisogno di sentirsi di nuovo eccitanti per qualcuno, di risentire quell’esclusività dove tu sei l’unica, cosi come era all’inizio della tua relazione. Io non la sento più ed è come se nella relazione si sia tolta una componente fondamentale.Sono anche molto orgogliosa e forse per questo la cosa mi ha ferita ancora di più. Ma nella mia storia si parla di un dubbio, se ciò fosse reale, io starei con un altro uomo.

Diletta, scusa se mi prendo questa confidenza, ma mi auguro che anche tu ogni tanto ti conceda qualche svago con altri uomini, solo cosi non vedrei tuo marito come un gran paraculo (te lo dico col cuore e non per giudicare te o tuo marito, se ti offendo in qualche modo ti chiedo scusa). Per precisare io paraculo chiamo quelli che "io posso ma tu no", sei sicura che tu avresti la stessa libertà?

Ah ora sono nella fase dove lui fa il vago, come se non fosse successo niente nonostante io sia decisamente cambiata nei suoi confronti. Comincio a stancarmi

Missix


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per i pensieri altrui, ma credo che il “dritto”, ossia quello che ha svoltato la sua vita, è semmai l’uomo di Diletta, a meno che lei non si conceda delle sane trombate con altri uomini (mi auguro di si).
> 
> Il coinvolgimento emotivo in una scopata per me non si annulla con il pagamento di una prestazione, so anche di uomini che dalle prostitute cercano proprio un certo tipo di attenzioni e confidenza che sentono mancare nella relazione di coppia, ma al di la di questi casi, qui parliamo solo di sesso, e per me il sesso con un’altra persona implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento, che non sarà per forza paragonabile alle effusioni di due innamorati, ma nemmeno ad un atto automatico senza emozioni come può esserlo una pisciata contro un muro (scusate il francesismo).
> Il punto è che se giustifico una scappatella con una prostituta perché credo non ci sia un coinvolgimento emotivo, posso tranquillamente giustificare la maggior parte delle scappatelle dove la frase più gettonata è “era solo sesso mentre con te è amore”. Ma io non sono divisibile, come ho bisogno di quell’esclusività nel coinvolgimento emotivo, nelle emozioni, nel corteggiamento,nelle attenzioni, allo stesso modo ho bisogno che il sesso sia condiviso solo con me.
> ...


non sono stata tradita e non posso sapere cosa provi ma hai descritto perfettamente quello che mi accadrebbe se l'uomo che amo mi tradisse, ancora peggio se non mosso dai sentimenti o dall'attrazione ma per il gusto di fare sesso


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2012)

Comincio a pensare che ci siano molti più uomini di quel che ci piacerebbe pensare che hanno una sorta di terrore/odio profondo per il femminile (come se ne può avere di tutto quello da cui, senza riuscire ad ammetterlo, si è dipendenti, per un motivo o per l'altro) e che affermino il loro desiderio di svalutarle e impoverirle, per poterle controllare e sentirsi quindi potenti, usandole come corpi intercambiabili, quindi privi di un'autenticità intrinseca, riducendole a meri oggetti di piacere e di gratificazione a sostegno di un ego fragile e precario. 
Le compagne/mogli/fidanzate non fanno eccezione, anzi; sono le più pericolose in assoluto. Con loro la demolizione è la più sottile e la più venefica, perchè fa leva sul crollo dell'assunto di unicità, che è fondante.
In quest'ottica, non mi stupisce che molti traditori seriali siano i primi ad essere terrorizzati da un tradimento delle loro partner.


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2012)

*Dimenticavo...*

... un plauso alla lucidità e all'intelligenza di Missix. Sinceramente. :up:


----------



## tobin (4 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> ... un plauso alla lucidità e all'intelligenza di Missix. Sinceramente. :up:


:up::up:


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per i pensieri altrui, ma credo che il “dritto”, ossia quello che ha svoltato la sua vita, è semmai l’uomo di Diletta, a meno che lei non si conceda delle sane trombate con altri uomini (mi auguro di si).
> 
> Il coinvolgimento emotivo in una scopata per me non si annulla con il pagamento di una prestazione, so anche di uomini che dalle prostitute cercano proprio un certo tipo di attenzioni e confidenza che sentono mancare nella relazione di coppia, ma al di la di questi casi, qui parliamo solo di sesso, e per me il sesso con un’altra persona implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento, che non sarà per forza paragonabile alle effusioni di due innamorati, ma nemmeno ad un atto automatico senza emozioni come può esserlo una pisciata contro un muro (scusate il francesismo).
> Il punto è che se giustifico una scappatella con una prostituta perché credo non ci sia un coinvolgimento emotivo, posso tranquillamente giustificare la maggior parte delle scappatelle dove la frase più gettonata è “era solo sesso mentre con te è amore”. Ma io non sono divisibile, come ho bisogno di quell’esclusività nel coinvolgimento emotivo, nelle emozioni, nel corteggiamento,nelle attenzioni, allo stesso modo ho bisogno che il sesso sia condiviso solo con me.
> ...


Bellissimo intervento.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> ... un plauso alla lucidità e all'intelligenza di Missix. Sinceramente. :up:


mi unisco


----------



## Indeciso (4 Aprile 2012)

Chapeaux Missix


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per i pensieri altrui, ma credo che il “dritto”, ossia quello che ha svoltato la sua vita, è semmai l’uomo di Diletta, a meno che lei non si conceda delle sane trombate con altri uomini (mi auguro di si).
> 
> Il coinvolgimento emotivo in una scopata per me non si annulla con il pagamento di una prestazione, so anche di uomini che dalle prostitute cercano proprio un certo tipo di attenzioni e confidenza che sentono mancare nella relazione di coppia, ma al di la di questi casi, qui parliamo solo di sesso, e per me il sesso con un’altra persona implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento, che non sarà per forza paragonabile alle effusioni di due innamorati, ma nemmeno ad un atto automatico senza emozioni come può esserlo una pisciata contro un muro (scusate il francesismo).
> Il punto è che se giustifico una scappatella con una prostituta perché credo non ci sia un coinvolgimento emotivo, posso tranquillamente giustificare la maggior parte delle scappatelle dove la frase più gettonata è “era solo sesso mentre con te è amore”. Ma io non sono divisibile, come *ho bisogno di quell’esclusività nel coinvolgimento emotivo, nelle emozioni, nel corteggiamento,nelle attenzioni, allo stesso modo ho bisogno che il sesso sia condiviso solo con me.*
> ...


Ci sono persone che hanno dei vuoti che non colmeranno MAI e dei bisogni che non potranno mai essere soddisfatti completamente. Per loro, nessuno sarà mai abbastanza. Noi non siamo "gli unici" e non abbiamo "l'esclusiva" neanche per nostra madre, se abbiamo dei fratelli, come possiamo pensare di essere unici - insostituibili - perfetti per un compagno? Come si può credere alle parole in blu? Noi siamo eccitanti al pari di tante altre persone, e siamo in grado di condividere a livello profondo il nostro intimo con tante persone. Nel momento in cui si accetta questo, cessa qualunque senso di mortificazione o umiliazione.
Altra faccenda è capire se 2 persone siano compatibili sotto questo aspetto, e riuscire ad agire senza forzature.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, le chiama piuttosto distrazioni, giochi, evasioni.
> Intendiamoci bene: lui non mi chiede mai di "distrarsi" perché non si osa, ma* so dai suoi pensieri che non ci vede nulla di male *e che ritiene siano normali desideri degli uomini.
> Non ha nessuna remora a parlarmene e neanche io con lui (almeno questo).


Dilè, è qui il punto.. lui non ci vede nulla di male. Tu sì. Condivido l'impressione di molti altri qui dentro.. tu ti sforzi di accettare, ma non ce la fai.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno dei vuoti che non colmeranno MAI e dei bisogni che non potranno mai essere soddisfatti completamente. Per loro, nessuno sarà mai abbastanza. Noi non siamo "gli unici" e non abbiamo "l'esclusiva" neanche per nostra madre, se abbiamo dei fratelli, come possiamo pensare di essere unici - insostituibili - perfetti per un compagno? Come si può credere alle parole in blu? Noi siamo eccitanti al pari di tante altre persone, e siamo in grado di condividere a livello profondo il nostro intimo con tante persone. Nel momento in cui si accetta questo, cessa qualunque senso di mortificazione o umiliazione.
> Altra faccenda è capire se 2 persone siano compatibili sotto questo aspetto, e riuscire ad agire senza forzature.


Duchessa...
Io non capisco una cosa però.
Perchè molte donne si convincono di avere in tasca quello di cui hanno bisogno i loro uomini? Eh?
Io ho bisogno di X e te lo dico.
Se tu cerchi di convincermi che non ho bisogno di X ma di Y perchè è Y quello che mi vuoi dare, io inizio a sentirmi preso per il culo e divento una carogna.
Fai prima a dirmi io non ho X da darti. O rinunci ad X o ti capisco se te lo cerchi altrove.

Facile dire: non gli sono bastata, e ho soddisfatto tutti i suoi bisogni.
Bisognerebbe sentire dall'altra campana quali erano i bisogni.

Sai perchè me lo chiedo?
Perchè ci ho messo anni a capire e ad esaudire il seguente bisogno di mia moglie: Di essere lasciata in pace.
Ero quello che diceva, ma no parliamo, dialoghiamo ecc..ecc..ecc...
NO: lei è metereopatica e musona.
Quando ha le ovaie girate per i cassi suoi, io le sto sempre distante...

Perchè se le faccio notare che ha il muso lei dice...Mi stai forse dicendo che sono una musona? Eh?

Per me a fottervi è l'assurdissima pretesa di essere TUTTO per un uomo eh?
Dato che lo amate.

Se io sapessi di essere tutto per una donna mi viene un nodo di angoscia alla gola!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono stata tradita e non posso sapere cosa provi ma hai descritto perfettamente quello che mi accadrebbe se l'uomo che amo mi tradisse, ancora peggio se non mosso dai sentimenti o dall'attrazione ma per il gusto di fare sesso


Ma hai un vantaggio rispetto alle tradite no?
Tu hai tradito e sai benissimo come si sta a venire corteggiata da un altro che non sia tuo marito e starci.
Quindi potresti anche ventilare l'ipotesi di dire a te stessa: so come vanno certe cose e mio marito non ne è immune.
Anche a lui può capitare di trovare quella con cui ci sta.
In fondo è solo sesso.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa...
> Io non capisco una cosa però.
> 
> Perchè molte donne si convincono di avere in tasca quello di cui hanno bisogno i loro uomini? Eh?
> ...


Anche per me e per tante tante tante persone.


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Sole, ma non è mia intenzione sminuire il dolore che hai vissuto (e che comprendo bene).
> Io, però, ho questa impostazione mentale, sarà sbagliata o deviata, che ti devo dire..., ma questa è.
> Se il mio fosse andato solo per locali o con escort, dopo aver preso il colpo, perché ovviamente non l'avrei mai immaginato, non proverei dolore, o forse ridotto al minimo, come un turbamento.
> Avrei voluto capire i motivi e una volta compresi, sarebbe finita lì.
> ...


Ho capito adesso.

Io non ho mai vissuto il tradimento come una competizione. Ma come una serie di sotterfugi e di bugie, come un nascondere un aspetto significativo della propria personalità per fingere qualcosa che non è. Che poi questi sotterfugi e queste bugie siano funzionali a del sesso spicciolo o al corteggiamento, questo per me ha poca importanza. Perchè io mi sento sempre e comunque fuori competizione.

Io avrei capito se mio marito si fosse preso una sbandata per un'altra. E' capitato anche a me, più volte, anche quando non lo tradivo. Come arrivava, alla fine, la cotta se ne andava. A me sono sempre piaciuti molto gli uomini, mi piace molto il sesso e sono attratta dal lato sensuale dell'esistenza. Perciò avrei capito.
Il fatto che mio marito si sia dedicato ossessivamente e quotidianamente alla ricerca di occasioni per fare sesso con altre donne, quando nella quotidianità si atteggiava a persona severa, irreprensibile e, spesso, giudicante, mi ha sconvolta.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ecco, ad ognuno la sua croce.... mi dispiace..


Tranquillo, è un dolore che ha avuto un inizio e una fine ed è stato archiviato da tempo, ormai.


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non la percepisci perché non c'è.
> *Lui ha speso tempo ed energie per altre che non sono io e questo non glielo posso perdonare.
> Lui non se lo doveva permettere.
> *Questo è il mio dolore e la mia pena.



Qualunque tipo di tradimento fa spendere tempo ed energie. Anche quello che passa per il sesso mercenario o per ore e ore di ricerche di donne disponibili su siti di annunci erotici.

Mio marito spendeva soldi e tempo (diverse ore) ogni giorno, dicendomi che doveva lavorare e mostrandosi pure seccato se lo infastidivo nelle sue ricerche. Per anni mi ha costretto a pagare una baby sitter un giorno della settimana in cui io restavo al lavoro fino a tardi con la scusa che doveva restare in ufficio a sbrigare cose importantissime, quando poi ho scoperto che in quelle ore lui faceva altro.

E questo per anni. E non solo questo.

Ora, non è che ci tenga ad avere il premio 'cornuta dell'anno', ma fatico parecchio a non considerare tutto questo 'tradimento'.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Qualunque tipo di tradimento fa spendere tempo ed energie. Anche quello che passa per il sesso mercenario o per ore e ore di ricerche di donne disponibili su siti di annunci erotici.
> 
> Mio marito spendeva soldi e tempo (diverse ore) ogni giorno, dicendomi che doveva lavorare e mostrandosi pure seccato se lo infastidivo nelle sue ricerche. Per anni mi ha costretto a pagare una baby sitter un giorno della settimana in cui io restavo al lavoro fino a tardi con la scusa che doveva restare in ufficio a sbrigare cose importantissime, quando poi ho scoperto che in quelle ore lui faceva altro.
> 
> ...


:unhappy:
Suvvia, il premio a te non lo diamo, lo diamo a lui come "peggior traditore" qui descritto.


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> Suvvia, il premio a te non lo diamo, lo diamo a lui come "peggior traditore" qui descritto.


Ma no, non è sicuramente il peggiore. Però sicuramente è stato pesante. E se ho descritto, forse per la prima volta qui sopra, una minima parte della mia esperienza, non è per essere compatita, cosa che non ho mai voluto. Ma per mostrare a Diletta quanto queste distinzioni corteggiamento/sesso tanto per fare/innamoramento hanno ben poca sostanza.

Potremmo stare a discutere ore su cosa sia peggio. La realtà è che essere traditi fa male, in qualunque modo.

Per fortuna il male, come ho già detto, ha un inzio e una fine.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno dei vuoti che non colmeranno MAI e dei bisogni che non potranno mai essere soddisfatti completamente. Per loro, nessuno sarà mai abbastanza. Noi non siamo "gli unici" e non abbiamo "l'esclusiva" neanche per nostra madre, se abbiamo dei fratelli, come possiamo pensare di essere unici - insostituibili - perfetti per un compagno? Come si può credere alle parole in blu? Noi siamo eccitanti al pari di tante altre persone, e siamo in grado di condividere a livello profondo il nostro intimo con tante persone. Nel momento in cui si accetta questo, cessa qualunque senso di mortificazione o umiliazione.
> Altra faccenda è capire se 2 persone siano compatibili sotto questo aspetto, e riuscire ad agire senza forzature.


Vedi Diletta, se tu non fossi sposata, se fossi una donna che non ha scelto la vita di coppia, potremmo parlare ore delle illusioni di cui vivono due innamorati. Ma tu vuoi farmi credere che quando ti sei sposata non hai creduto di essere l’unica e rimanere tale per lui? Puoi dirmi quello che vuoi ma io penso che chi sceglie di stare in coppia crede in quell’esclusiva e con il matrimonio la afferma ancora di più. 
La frase in blu che mi hai segnato toglila dal contesto sessuale e mettila cosi “amo solo te, sei la donna della mia vita, voglio solo te,sposami”. Non le hai mai sentite queste parole? E perchè ci hai creduto? Ma credere che una persona possa amare solo te per il resto della sua vita non è altrettanto illusorio? Eppure dici, ti cito:
"Sull'innamoramento: non si discute, le valigie troverebbero alloggio fuori della porta.
Sul corteggiamento e i rituali alla cazzo che si fanno in questi frangenti, idem come sopra...con l'aggiunta di un calcio dove so io."

qualche pagina fa parlavi del fatto che non accetteresti che le attenzioni che tuo marito ha per te, le dedicasse ad un’altra donna. Vuol dire che anche tu ti senti quasi in diritto di essere l’unica con cui tu marito deve avere certi atteggiamenti, e non credo sia sbagliato,no?

Ma ritorno un momento su una domanda per capire meglio. Lui ti lascerebbe o no andare con altri uomini a patto che non ci siano coinvolgimenti emotivi? Hai mai provato a chiederglielo?

Una curiosità che non c'entra niente: perchè alcuni post come questo hanno le stelline?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono stata tradita e non posso sapere cosa provi ma hai descritto perfettamente quello che mi accadrebbe *se l'uomo che amo mi tradisse, ancora peggio se non mosso dai sentimenti o dall'attrazione ma per il gusto di fare sesso*


il mondo è bello perchè è vario...

ci sono donne che se difronte ad un tradimento subito preferiscono pensare che almeno c'era attrazione e/o sentimento e odiano la "scopata occasionale"...
...altre donne all'opposto preferiscono sia stata una "notte di follia" anche con una escort purchè non ci sia stato del tenero...

...poi ci sono donne, le migliori secondo me, che dopo la rabbia iniziale se ne fottono del "dove, come, quando e perchè è successo" e si concentrano a capire SE vogliono tenersi il fedifrago o mollarlo...e agiscono concretamente di conseguenza...

...il resto è aria fritta!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma no, non è sicuramente il peggiore. Però sicuramente è stato pesante. E se ho descritto, forse per la prima volta qui sopra, una minima parte della mia esperienza, non è per essere compatita, cosa che non ho mai voluto. Ma per mostrare a Diletta quanto queste distinzioni corteggiamento/sesso tanto per fare/innamoramento hanno ben poca sostanza.
> 
> Potremmo stare a discutere ore su cosa sia peggio. La realtà è che essere traditi fa male, in qualunque modo.
> 
> Per fortuna il male, come ho già detto, ha un inzio e una fine.


non lo so.giustamente ci si da una fine alla disperazione , temo però che ci siano focolai di dolore che rimangono nonostante la forze che ci metti per non esserne sopraffatta


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa...
> Io non capisco una cosa però.
> Perchè molte donne si convincono di avere in tasca quello di cui hanno bisogno i loro uomini? Eh?
> Io ho bisogno di X e te lo dico.
> ...


Non credo sia una prerogativa delle donne...comunque, dal canto mio posso dirti che mi metto spesso in gioco e che il dialogo per me è FONDAMENTALE. Io ho provato a chiedere "parliamo, cosa ti manca ecc" ma dall'altra parte c'è un muro. Eppure io mi sono aperta ed esposta tanto, come ho cercato di fargli capire fin da subito che per me la fedeltà è importante. Si pensa che chi non tradisce è perchè ha una dote particolare che non gli fa desiderare altro che il suo partner.Per me la fedeltà è un impegno. Anche una forzatura se vuoi. A tutti piacerebbe sollazzarsi di qua e di la e poi tornare a farsi fare le coccole da uno solo. Io ho chiesto fedeltà all'inizio della nostra storia e ancora di più ho chiesto di essere il più sinceri possibile l'uno con l'altro. Lo siamo stati per molto tempo.Ecco, credo che prima di ogni cosa, ora mi manca quel dialogo sincero e spassionato


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il mondo è bello perchè è vario...
> 
> ci sono donne che se difronte ad un tradimento subito preferiscono pensare che almeno c'era attrazione e/o sentimento e odiano la "scopata occasionale"...
> ...altre donne all'opposto preferiscono sia stata una "notte di follia" anche con una escort purchè non ci sia stato del tenero...
> ...


la tua peculiarità è che tieni sempre conto delle idee altrui:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so.giustamente ci si da una fine alla disperazione , temo però che ci siano focolai di dolore che rimangono nonostante la forze che ci metti per non esserne sopraffatta


Io il dolore non lo sento proprio più.

La cosa più pesante, di cui sento le conseguenze anche oggi, è stato il cambiamento che questa cosa ha lasciato in me. Il fatto di guardarmi allo specchio e vedere una donna diversa, profondamente cambiata. In meglio per certi aspetti, in peggio per altri.

Sta di fatto che non si tratta di un cambiamento che io posso contrastare, almeno per ora. E' così e basta.

Questa cosa sì, a volte, mi rende un po' malinconica.


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi Diletta, se tu non fossi sposata, se fossi una donna che non ha scelto la vita di coppia, potremmo parlare ore delle illusioni di cui vivono due innamorati. Ma tu vuoi farmi credere che quando ti sei sposata non hai creduto di essere l’unica e rimanere tale per lui? Puoi dirmi quello che vuoi ma io penso che chi sceglie di stare in coppia crede in quell’esclusiva e con il matrimonio la afferma ancora di più.
> La frase in blu che mi hai segnato toglila dal contesto sessuale e mettila cosi “amo solo te, sei la donna della mia vita, voglio solo te,sposami”. Non le hai mai sentite queste parole? E perchè ci hai creduto? Ma credere che una persona possa amare solo te per il resto della sua vita non è altrettanto illusorio? Eppure dici, ti cito:
> "Sull'innamoramento: non si discute, le valigie troverebbero alloggio fuori della porta.
> Sul corteggiamento e i rituali alla cazzo che si fanno in questi frangenti, idem come sopra...con l'aggiunta di un calcio dove so io."
> ...



Ma uffa perchè i non registrati non si firmano? C'è confusione fra i non registrati e i non registrati fanno confusione. 
(hai risposto a me rivolgendoti a Diletta)


----------



## The Cheater (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua peculiarità è che tieni sempre conto delle idee altrui:mrgreen:


la tua ironia è graziosissima ma poco attinente ai miei discorsi...in quanto in ogni mio ragionamento chiarisco sempre che trattasi di mio personale punto di vista...al più confermato da esperienze altrui da me vissute quindi indirettamente...

...se dico, ad esempio, che il 90% delle coppie vive almeno un tradimento, lo dico con estrema convinzione ma non potrò MAI dichiarare "è così, punto"...lo penso io...

...anche se proprio su questo argomento (il mio cavallo di battaglia ) ho di recente letto una statistica che parla del 70% di uomini e donne che tradiscono...e di solito queste statistiche sono arrotondate per difetto quindi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma uffa perchè i non registrati non si firmano? C'è confusione fra i non registrati e i non registrati fanno confusione.
> (hai risposto a me rivolgendoti a Diletta)



Scusami, era rivolto a te Duchessa 
Sono sempre Missix, l'autrice del post


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusami, era rivolto a te Duchessa
> Sono sempre Missix, l'autrice del post


ciao missix,
ti riporto una testimonianza che potrebbe farti piacere.
io sui siti a luci rosse ci sono sempre andato. ho sempre guardato filmati, vado sui siti dove donne si mostrano in webcam e chi più ne ha ne metta. 
e non è un episodio casuale, semplicemente ci vado perchè mi diverte, mi stimola pensieri e fantasie, e la mia compagna fra l'altro sa benissimo che frequento quei "postacci". 

ciononostante, non ho tradito e non ho intenzione di farlo. tutto si ferma lì. 
così, voglio solo sfatare il fatto di "chi frequenta quei siti poi tradisce".

solo una cosa, se puoi scusati con il tuo uomo per avergli detto che avresti voglia di portarti a letto altri uomini, gli hai detto una cosa terribile. sto male io per lui.

ti auguro tante belle cose


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;900345 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao missix,
> ti riporto una testimonianza che potrebbe farti piacere.
> io sui siti a luci rosse ci sono sempre andato. ho sempre guardato filmati, vado sui siti dove donne si mostrano in webcam e chi più ne ha ne metta.
> e non è un episodio casuale, semplicemente ci vado perchè mi diverte, mi stimola pensieri e fantasie, e la mia compagna fra l'altro sa benissimo che frequento quei "postacci".
> ...


Ti ringrazio e ti dirò di più, io i porno li ho visti insieme a lui e ci siamo anche divertiti (e ci siamo arrivati solo grazie a una forte complicità che ci ha permesso di aprirci). La mia paura era più riferita agli annunci di sesso in zona...come dire...speriamo bene!!

DUCHESSA E DILETTA VI HO CONFUSE!!!

Missix


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio e ti dirò di più, io i porno li ho visti insieme a lui e ci siamo anche divertiti (e ci siamo arrivati solo grazie a una forte complicità che ci ha permesso di aprirci). La mia paura era più riferita agli annunci di sesso in zona...come dire...speriamo bene!!
> 
> DUCHESSA E DILETTA VI HO CONFUSE!!!
> 
> Missix


Si era notato
Ora va' e non peccare più!:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Si era notato
> Ora va' e non peccare più!:carneval:



Lo so ma sai...è un periodo dove la testa va per conto suo 

Missix


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio e ti dirò di più, io i porno li ho visti insieme a lui e ci siamo anche divertiti (e ci siamo arrivati solo grazie a una forte complicità che ci ha permesso di aprirci). La mia paura era più riferita agli annunci di sesso in zona...come dire...speriamo bene!!
> 
> DUCHESSA E DILETTA VI HO CONFUSE!!!
> 
> Missix


Ma mia cara...sai anche sul mio pc compaiono sempre gli annunci solo della mia zona...chissà come fanno...
Ma sono andato a verificare...cliccki e poi ti mandano in un altro sito generale...
Sembrano che usano sti specchietti per accalappiarti...
Ma poi sai una cosa tu cerchi troie ed entrano trojans nel pc...

Ma porc...

Credi al nonno qua...
Noi uomini di un certo tipo sappiamo che tutto il mondo del sesso in internet è una sorta di paese dei balocchi di lucignoliana memoria...

La truffa è sempre dietro l'angolo!

Dei il mondo non è pieno di puttane che abitano sotto casa tua...

ma vogliono fartelo credere eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa perchè allora non ho capito niente.
> Non ho letto la tua storia iniziale e pensavo considerassi accettabili solo storie extraconiugali   in caso di escort.



No, ma devo essere io a non capirci più niente.

E infatti hai capito giusto: considero accettabili solo e soltanto distrazioni con professioniste che, pertanto, non possono essere definite storie extraconiugali.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ma devo essere io a non capirci più niente.
> 
> E infatti hai capito giusto: considero accettabili solo e soltanto distrazioni con professioniste che, pertanto, non possono essere definite storie extraconiugali.


Che lui deve dire a te...
A sto punto...eheheheheeheh...
Ma dei...
Quale uomo ha le palle di dire alla moglie ah cara stasera vado a escort...
Una cosa fa?
GLi salta addosso lo spolpa...e poi quando ha il ciccio esausto gli dice...vai pure Carino...che te lo mettono dentro un frullatore per rianimartelo...no? Carino!


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per i pensieri altrui, ma credo che il “dritto”, ossia quello che ha svoltato la sua vita, è semmai l’uomo di Diletta, a meno che lei non si conceda delle sane trombate con altri uomini (mi auguro di si).
> 
> Il coinvolgimento emotivo in una scopata per me non si annulla con il pagamento di una prestazione, so anche di uomini che dalle prostitute cercano proprio un certo tipo di attenzioni e confidenza che sentono mancare nella relazione di coppia, ma al di la di questi casi, qui parliamo solo di sesso, e *per me il sesso con un’altra persona implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento*, che non sarà per forza paragonabile alle effusioni di due innamorati, ma nemmeno ad un atto automatico senza emozioni come può esserlo una pisciata contro un muro (scusate il francesismo).
> Il punto è che se giustifico una scappatella con una prostituta perché credo non ci sia un coinvolgimento emotivo, posso tranquillamente giustificare la maggior parte delle scappatelle dove la frase più gettonata è “era solo sesso mentre con te è amore”. *Ma io non sono divisibile, come ho bisogno di quell’esclusività nel coinvolgimento emotivo, nelle emozioni, nel corteggiamento,nelle attenzioni, allo stesso modo ho bisogno che il sesso sia condiviso solo con me.*
> ...



E' un bellissimo post!
Volevo puntualizzare alcune tue frasi che ho evidenziato.

Tu dici che per te il sesso con un altro implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento.
Anch'io la penso come te.
Ma questo non significa che tutti gli altri la debbano pensare come NOI.
Io sono io e lui è comunque un'altra persona, con una mentalità diversa dalla mia che non posso plasmare a mio piacimento.
Mi potrebbe anche piacere farlo, ma non posso.

Per me è fondamentale che ci sia l'esclusività a livello affettivo col mio uomo, da quella di tipo meramente sessuale posso anche trascendere, sapendo che il mio uomo non lo considera un valore portante per la coppia.
Meglio sarebbe stato se entrambi l'avessimo considerato alla stessa maniera, ma, alla luce di quanto è successo credo che sia necessario e costruttivo rimboccarsi le maniche e vedere che nuova impostazione dare al nostro matrimonio, se lo vogliamo salvare.  

Sull'ultimo evidenziato, non sono d'accordo, non mi sento affatto inferiore a nessun'altra a letto: io sono io, l'altra rappresenta la "novità". Potrei essere stata Miss Mondo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla.   
Io sono sempre quella che lo eccita e che lo appaga, ma questo non mi ha garantito il fatto di essere stata l'unica  della sua vita.
E guarda che ci ho messo tanto a comprendere questi concetti: un lavoro enorme fatto su me stessa.
E non l'ho fatto solo per cercare di salvare il nostro matrimonio, ma per rendermi più consapevole e più forte ad affrontare la vita e il mondo reale, per non incappare più nelle false credenze dell'amore idealizzato, un amore magico e confortante, ma illusorio.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che ci siano molti più uomini di quel che ci piacerebbe pensare che hanno una sorta di terrore/odio profondo per il femminile (come se ne può avere di tutto quello da cui, senza riuscire ad ammetterlo, si è dipendenti, per un motivo o per l'altro) e che affermino il loro desiderio di svalutarle e impoverirle, per poterle controllare e sentirsi quindi potenti, usandole come corpi intercambiabili, quindi privi di un'autenticità intrinseca, riducendole a meri oggetti di piacere e di gratificazione a sostegno di un ego fragile e precario.
> Le compagne/mogli/fidanzate non fanno eccezione, anzi; sono le più pericolose in assoluto. Con loro la demolizione è la più sottile e la più venefica, perchè fa leva sul crollo dell'assunto di unicità, che è fondante.
> In quest'ottica, non mi stupisce che molti traditori seriali siano i primi ad essere terrorizzati da un tradimento delle loro partner.



Condivido in pieno.
Complimenti! :up:

P.s. ma che sei una psicologa o una sociologa? Hai fatto un'analisi perfetta e spietata.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dilè, è qui il punto.. lui non ci vede nulla di male. Tu sì. Condivido l'impressione di molti altri qui dentro.. tu ti sforzi di accettare, ma non ce la fai.



Ma infatti non ho mai detto che mi venga facile e naturale...
Sto cercando di salvare il matrimonio, capisci?
Potrei riuscirci, come no...
Ho capito tanti aspetti però che prima mi erano sconosciuti, mi si è aperto un mondo nuovo e ho cercato di entrarci, a poco a poco e in punta di piedi.
Confido nella mia discreta apertura mentale che mi permette di riuscire a vedere le cose da diverse angolazioni e  senza censure, ma non possiedo nessuna verità in tasca, non più.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Qualunque tipo di tradimento fa spendere tempo ed energie. Anche quello che passa per il sesso mercenario o per ore e ore di ricerche di donne disponibili su siti di annunci erotici.
> 
> Mio marito spendeva soldi e tempo (diverse ore) ogni giorno, dicendomi che doveva lavorare e mostrandosi pure seccato se lo infastidivo nelle sue ricerche. Per anni mi ha costretto a pagare una baby sitter un giorno della settimana in cui io restavo al lavoro fino a tardi con la scusa che doveva restare in ufficio a sbrigare cose importantissime, quando poi ho scoperto che in quelle ore lui faceva altro.
> 
> ...




Converrai con me che il caso di tuo marito sia stato indicativo di una fase patologica, non era solo desiderio di esperienze nuove con donne diverse, mi sembra che fosse qualcosa di più, scusa se mi permetto visto che l'hai descritto tu.
Non può essere paragonato al concedersi uno sfizio una tantum, una serata particolare...

Io sono rimasta molto delusa dal comportamento di mio marito perché, al di là del trauma avuto per averlo da sempre considerato in un modo e scoprirlo diverso, c'è stato da parte sua un accanimento finalizzato proprio alla conquista di altre donne, e questo, sinceramente, per una moglie, è davvero molto umiliante.
Non è il tradimento in sé, è il modo col quale l'ha portato avanti ad avermi mortificato.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che lui deve dire a te...
> A sto punto...eheheheheeheh...
> Ma dei...
> *Quale uomo ha le palle di dire alla moglie ah cara stasera vado a escort...*
> ...




Infatti voglio testare le sue!!
Bè, non c'è proprio bisogno di essere così diretti: pensavo piuttosto a qualche libera uscita organizzata, ognuno per conto suo.
Ma tu lo trovi assurdo?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti voglio testare le sue!!
> Bè, non c'è proprio bisogno di essere così diretti: pensavo piuttosto a qualche libera uscita organizzata, ognuno per conto suo.
> Ma tu lo trovi assurdo?


No...io lo trovo stimolante e divertente eh?
In fondo...eheheheeheh...se lui esce...sa che anche tu sei fuori no?
E mia cara...tutto può succedere eh?
Chi può dirlo?

Vorrei tanto vederlo tuo marito se vede un altro che ti intorta...eheheheheeheh...


----------



## Diletta (5 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...io lo trovo stimolante e divertente eh?
> In fondo...eheheheeheh...se lui esce...sa che anche tu sei fuori no?
> E mia cara...tutto può succedere eh?
> Chi può dirlo?
> ...




Bene, sono contenta che tu la veda così...ogni tanto una distrazione penso che ce la possiamo anche concedere, ed ora che sta per arrivare l'estate è anche meglio!
Ma non pensare a chissà che...solo il fatto di vedere che qualcuno ti guarda ancora è già di per sé piacevole e ogni tanto la cosa va testata.


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno.
> Complimenti! :up:
> 
> P.s. ma che sei una psicologa o una sociologa? Hai fatto un'analisi perfetta e spietata.


Psicologa... mi hai beccata!  
(grazie per la considerazione )


----------



## Sole (5 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Converrai con me che il caso di tuo marito sia stato indicativo di una fase patologica, non era solo desiderio di esperienze nuove con donne diverse, mi sembra che fosse qualcosa di più, scusa se mi permetto visto che l'hai descritto tu.
> Non può essere paragonato al *concedersi uno sfizio una tantum, una serata particolare...
> 
> *Io sono rimasta molto delusa dal comportamento di mio marito perché, al di là del trauma avuto per averlo da sempre considerato in un modo e scoprirlo diverso, c'è stato da parte sua un accanimento finalizzato proprio alla conquista di altre donne, e questo, sinceramente, per una moglie, è davvero molto umiliante.
> Non è il tradimento in sé, è il modo col quale l'ha portato avanti ad avermi mortificato.


Dubito che ci siano uomini che vanno a prostitute una tantum, per concedersi uno sfizio.

Tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto si dividono in tre categorie: quelli che non ci sono mai andati perchè per loro è disgustosa perfino l'idea, quelli che ci sono andati in gioventù o, comunque, nelle fasi della loro vita in cui non avevano una compagna, e quelli che ci vanno anche da sposati o fidanzati. In questo caso sembrano essere inclini ad un certo tipo di sesso che esclude totalmente la sfera della relazione umana. Ma tutto può essere eh.

In ogni caso, per me, anche una sera soltanto con una prostituta, a meno che all'interno della coppia non ci siano dei patti chiari, precisi e condivisi sulle libertà da concedersi, è un tradimento in piena regola.


----------



## Diletta (5 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dubito che ci siano uomini che vanno a prostitute una tantum, per concedersi uno sfizio.
> 
> Tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto si dividono in tre categorie: quelli che non ci sono mai andati perchè per loro è disgustosa perfino l'idea, quelli che ci sono andati in gioventù o, comunque, nelle fasi della loro vita in cui non avevano una compagna, e quelli che ci vanno anche da sposati o fidanzati. In questo caso sembrano essere inclini ad un certo tipo di sesso che esclude totalmente la sfera della relazione umana. Ma tutto può essere eh.
> 
> In ogni caso, per me, anche una sera soltanto con una prostituta, a meno che all'interno della coppia non ci siano dei patti chiari, precisi e condivisi sulle libertà da concedersi, è un tradimento in piena regola.



Ma è come dici tu: tradimento può essere tutto o niente, dipende dalle intese all'interno della coppia che non devono prescindere però dalla mentalità e il modo di vedere dei singoli componenti della coppia stessa.
Stabilire, cioè, sulla base della nostra natura, ciò che può essere accettato e ciò che proprio urta la nostra sensibilità e questo è possibile grazie al dialogo che si deve creare in quel matrimonio da ricostruire.
Perché ciò che era valido prima è difficile che lo sia ancora a crisi avvenuta: la vita è in divenire e lo è anche la coppia.


----------



## Sole (5 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è come dici tu: tradimento può essere tutto o niente, dipende dalle intese all'interno della coppia che non devono prescindere però dalla mentalità e il modo di vedere dei singoli componenti della coppia stessa.
> Stabilire, cioè, sulla base della nostra natura, ciò che può essere accettato e ciò che proprio urta la nostra sensibilità e questo è possibile grazie al dialogo che si deve creare in quel matrimonio da ricostruire.
> Perché ciò che era valido prima è difficile che lo sia ancora a crisi avvenuta: la vita è in divenire e lo è anche la coppia.


Sono d'accordo con te su questo.


----------



## Missix (6 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' un bellissimo post!
> Volevo puntualizzare alcune tue frasi che ho evidenziato.
> 
> Tu dici che per te il sesso con un altro implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento.
> ...



Alla fin fine se tu sei felice e sei riuscita a trovare una tua serenità io non sono nessuno per dirti che stai sbagliando, anzi, è capace che nel mio modo di pensare tu soffriresti di più. In fondo credo che l'importante sia questo, se sei veramente felice cosi, è perfetto quello che stai facendo. L'unica cosa che mi incuriosiva è sapere se lui accetterebbe con la tua stessa serenità, una scappatella con un altro uomo, ma forse te stai avanti cento anni luce rispetto a me e una cosa cosi nemmeno ti interessa saperla, perchè comunque vivi in funzione di quello che desideri, indipendentemente da cosa vorrebbe lui per te, e tu, se non ho capito male, non hai alcuna necessità di farti altre storie. Direi che è un equilibrio in cui non riuscirei mai a vivere, ma ammetto che per certi versi è molto stabile.


Scritto da Conte (non so come si quota) "Ma mia cara...sai anche sul mio pc compaiono sempre gli annunci solo della mia zona...chissà come fanno...
Ma sono andato a verificare...cliccki e poi ti mandano in un altro sito generale...
Sembrano che usano sti specchietti per accalappiarti...
Ma poi sai una cosa tu cerchi troie ed entrano trojans nel pc...

Ma porc...

Credi al nonno qua...
Noi uomini di un certo tipo sappiamo che tutto il mondo del sesso in internet è una sorta di paese dei balocchi di lucignoliana memoria...

La truffa è sempre dietro l'angolo!

Dei il mondo non è pieno di puttane che abitano sotto casa tua...

ma vogliono fartelo credere eh?"

No Conte, ho capito che intendi, tipo le finestre che ti si aprono con la foto di una modella, stranamente della tua città, stranamente giovane e bella che guarda un pò...ti sta cercando!! A quelle ci cascano un po' di polli, ma non è il mio.
Il mio è stato colto nell'atto della ricerca vera e propria su google. Pollo si, perchè direi che il caso di cancellare la cronologia dopo certe ricerche. Comunque va molto meglio ora, mi sono un po' sbloccata ed ho fatto due sane sc*@ç°#. Devo dire che ne avevo bisogno


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Alla fin fine se tu sei felice e sei riuscita a trovare una tua serenità io non sono nessuno per dirti che stai sbagliando, anzi, è capace che nel mio modo di pensare tu soffriresti di più. In fondo credo che l'importante sia questo, se sei veramente felice cosi, è perfetto quello che stai facendo. L'unica cosa che mi incuriosiva è sapere se lui accetterebbe con la tua stessa serenità, una scappatella con un altro uomo, ma forse te stai avanti cento anni luce rispetto a me e una cosa cosi nemmeno ti interessa saperla, perchè comunque vivi in funzione di quello che desideri, indipendentemente da cosa vorrebbe lui per te, e tu, se non ho capito male, non hai alcuna necessità di farti altre storie. Direi che è un equilibrio in cui non riuscirei mai a vivere, ma ammetto che per certi versi è molto stabile.
> 
> 
> Scritto da Conte (non so come si quota) "Ma mia cara...sai anche sul mio pc compaiono sempre gli annunci solo della mia zona...chissà come fanno...
> ...


Brava
Ma mi passi i link delle donnine?


----------



## Missix (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava
> Ma mi passi i link delle donnine?



Ah ma allora tu sei un pollo viziato! Pure tutta la fatica della ricerca ti devo togliere?! Eh no, ti ci metti di impegno e cerchi su google. Altrimenti clicca sulla finestrella dove una ragazza di 25 anni bella e disponibile ti sta cercando


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Alla fin fine se tu sei felice e sei riuscita a trovare una tua serenità io non sono nessuno per dirti che stai sbagliando, anzi, è capace che nel mio modo di pensare tu soffriresti di più. In fondo credo che l'importante sia questo, se sei veramente felice cosi, è perfetto quello che stai facendo. L'unica cosa che mi incuriosiva è sapere se lui accetterebbe con la tua stessa serenità, una scappatella con un altro uomo, ma forse te stai avanti cento anni luce rispetto a me e una cosa cosi nemmeno ti interessa saperla, perchè comunque vivi in funzione di quello che desideri, indipendentemente da cosa vorrebbe lui per te, e tu, se non ho capito male, non hai alcuna necessità di farti altre storie. Direi che è un equilibrio in cui non riuscirei mai a vivere, ma ammetto che per certi versi è molto stabile.
> 
> 
> No, la felicità è ancora lontana per me, non è così facile purtroppo.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai un vantaggio rispetto alle tradite no?
> Tu hai tradito e sai benissimo come si sta a venire corteggiata da un altro che non sia tuo marito e starci.
> Quindi potresti anche ventilare l'ipotesi di dire a te stessa: so come vanno certe cose e mio marito non ne è immune.
> Anche a lui può capitare di trovare quella con cui ci sta.
> In fondo è solo sesso.


Non ho mai pensato che a lui non possa capitare e so quanto male ci sarei stata. Ora non ci starei più male perchè ho smesso di pensare al mio come a un matrimonio. Potrei capirlo questo è sicuro perchè ci sono passata, forse non riuscirei a giustificarlo ma poco importa. Una storia (e lo ribadisco solo una storia non il sesso di una sera) forse l'avrei perdonata anche prima l'importante è capire che alla fine ha scelto me. Ecco perchè apprezzavo molto Amoremio perchè aveva dato la possibilità di scegliere e stimo molto Sole perchè è riuscita dove io so che non potrei mai riuscire.


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che a lui non possa capitare e so quanto male ci sarei stata. Ora non ci starei più male perchè *ho smesso di pensare al mio come a un matrimonio. *Potrei capirlo questo è sicuro perchè ci sono passata, forse non riuscirei a giustificarlo ma poco importa. Una storia (e lo ribadisco solo una storia non il sesso di una sera) forse l'avrei perdonata anche prima l'importante è capire che alla fine ha scelto me. Ecco perchè apprezzavo molto Amoremio perchè aveva dato la possibilità di scegliere e stimo molto Sole perchè è riuscita dove io so che non potrei mai riuscire.



Anche se il post non è indirizzato a me, mi puoi dire l'idea che hai del tuo rapporto di coppia e perché non lo consideri più un matrimonio?


----------



## stellacadente (7 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per i pensieri altrui, ma credo che il “dritto”, ossia quello che ha svoltato la sua vita, è semmai l’uomo di Diletta, a meno che lei non si conceda delle sane trombate con altri uomini (mi auguro di si).
> 
> Il coinvolgimento emotivo in una scopata per me non si annulla con il pagamento di una prestazione, so anche di uomini che dalle prostitute cercano proprio un certo tipo di attenzioni e confidenza che sentono mancare nella relazione di coppia, ma al di la di questi casi, qui parliamo solo di sesso, e per me il sesso con un’altra persona implica già di per sé un coinvolgimento, che non sarà per forza paragonabile alle effusioni di due innamorati, ma nemmeno ad un atto automatico senza emozioni come può esserlo una pisciata contro un muro (scusate il francesismo).
> Il punto è che se giustifico una scappatella con una prostituta perché credo non ci sia un coinvolgimento emotivo, posso tranquillamente giustificare la maggior parte delle scappatelle dove la frase più gettonata è “era solo sesso mentre con te è amore”. Ma io non sono divisibile, come ho bisogno di quell’esclusività nel coinvolgimento emotivo, nelle emozioni, nel corteggiamento,nelle attenzioni, allo stesso modo ho bisogno che il sesso sia condiviso solo con me.
> ...



Ciao Missix, volevo dirti la mia sul grassetto... quella che tu descrivi è una sensazione che ho provato anche io, spesso mi capita ancora di guardarmi allo specchio, poi pensare ad altre donne che conosco e trovarmi mille difetti rispetto a loro...questo mi accade da quando sono stata tradita, per cui ho motivo di credere che qualcosa c'entri... però è anche vero che molte tra le donne più belle del mondo portano o hanno portato le corna....consolazione...
sul bisogno di rifarsi mi trovi d'accordo...solo che è mooolto pericoloso....meglio concentrarsi su se stesse...


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao Missix, volevo dirti la mia sul grassetto... quella che tu descrivi è una sensazione che ho provato anche io, spesso mi capita ancora di guardarmi allo specchio, poi pensare ad altre donne che conosco e trovarmi mille difetti rispetto a loro...questo mi accade da quando sono stata tradita, per cui ho motivo di credere che qualcosa c'entri... però è anche vero che molte tra le donne più belle del mondo portano o hanno portato le corna....consolazione...
> sul bisogno di rifarsi mi trovi d'accordo...solo che è mooolto pericoloso....meglio concentrarsi su se stesse...



...e poi ricordiamoci sempre che anche fossimo Miss Mondo saremmo delle miss non più "nuove" ed è la novità quella che da sempre attira i personaggi che conosciamo...
Ma non permettiamo alla nostra mente di farci troppo male creando dei falsi miti: noi siamo sempre noi e dobbiamo piacerci e volerci bene.


----------



## stellacadente (7 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e poi ricordiamoci sempre che anche fossimo Miss Mondo saremmo delle miss non più "nuove" ed è la novità quella che da sempre attira i personaggi che conosciamo...
> Ma non permettiamo alla nostra mente di farci troppo male creando dei falsi miti: noi siamo sempre noi e dobbiamo piacerci e volerci bene.



:rotfl:tutto dipende dal punto di vista...a 40 anni non si è nuove per un uomo di 25-30....ma per uno di 50 sì!!! e ci sono molti 50enni fighi in giro!!! :rotfl:ridiamoci su va....


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e poi ricordiamoci sempre che anche fossimo Miss Mondo saremmo delle miss non più "nuove" ed è la novità quella che da sempre attira i personaggi che conosciamo...


Esattissimo...magari la novità attira poco ma quel poco è più che sufficiente per far saltare il banco....o meglio per far scappare qualche ormone...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche se il post non è indirizzato a me, mi puoi dire l'idea che hai del tuo rapporto di coppia e perché non lo consideri più un matrimonio?


La mia idea di coppia è molto simile a quella che tu hai avuto fino a qualche tempo fa.
Non siamo più una coppia perchè con mio marito non abbiamo rapporti da mesi e lui si rifiuta di chiedere aiuto a chiunque, si rifiuta di andare da un terapista. Io mi metterei in gioco e cercherei una soluzione lui spera che tutto vada a posto da solo e invece mi allontana da lui. In questo momento siamo due conviventi che si vogliono bene, che pensano ai figli ma che hanno sempre meno cose in comune..


----------



## Sole (7 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> :rotfl:tutto dipende dal punto di vista...a 40 anni non si è nuove per un uomo di 25-30....ma per uno di 50 sì!!! e ci sono molti 50enni fighi in giro!!! :rotfl:ridiamoci su va....


Ci sono diversi 25-30enni che considerano piacevole anche una donna di 40 anni. Mio marito ha sempre apprezzato le donne più mature e ora che sono arrivata anch'io a quell'etá dice che non mi ha mai vista così sensuale. L'etá conta poco.

Conta la capacitá di rinnovarsi, di stupire il proprio compagno riappropriandosi della propria femminilitá anche dopo il tradimento. Innanzitutto per se stesse, certo. Ma anche per rivitalizzare un po' la coppia. Che non guasta mai


----------



## geko (7 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> :rotfl:tutto dipende dal punto di vista...*a 40 anni non si è nuove per un uomo di 25-30*....ma per uno di 50 sì!!! e ci sono molti 50enni fighi in giro!!! :rotfl:ridiamoci su va....


E si vede che sono fatto male allora! 



Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi 25-30enni che considerano piacevole anche una donna di 40 anni. Mio marito ha sempre apprezzato le donne più mature e ora che sono arrivata anch'io a quell'etá dice che non mi ha mai vista così sensuale. *L'etá conta poco.*
> 
> Conta la capacitá di rinnovarsi, di stupire il proprio compagno riappropriandosi della propria femminilitá anche dopo il tradimento. Innanzitutto per se stesse, certo. Ma anche per rivitalizzare un po' la coppia. Che non guasta mai


:up:


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Esattissimo...magari la novità attira poco ma quel poco è più che sufficiente per far saltare il banco....o meglio per far scappare qualche ormone...:rotfl:




Bè, la cosa da una parte è anche consolante: se è "normale" che possa succedere, perché non sarebbe dovuta valere per mio marito?
Lui non è diverso dagli altri, lui va messo nel mucchio insieme agli altri.
Un concetto per me non ancora facile da accettare...


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia idea di coppia è molto simile a quella che tu hai avuto fino a qualche tempo fa.
> Non siamo più una coppia perchè con mio marito non abbiamo rapporti da mesi e lui si rifiuta di chiedere aiuto a chiunque, si rifiuta di andare da un terapista. Io mi metterei in gioco e cercherei una soluzione lui spera che tutto vada a posto da solo e invece mi allontana da lui. In questo momento siamo due conviventi che si vogliono bene, che pensano ai figli ma che hanno sempre meno cose in comune..



Ho capito.

Mi rendo conto del grande problema che c'è all'interno del vostro matrimonio e il disagio che procura viverlo in questo modo. Hai tutta la mia comprensione con l'augurio che tuo marito ne prenda coscienza.
Intanto, Buona Pasqua!


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> :rotfl:tutto dipende dal punto di vista...a 40 anni non si è nuove per un uomo di 25-30....ma per uno di 50 sì!!! e ci sono molti 50enni fighi in giro!!! :rotfl:ridiamoci su va....




Sì, ma quello che dicevo io è che NOI non siamo PIU' nuove per i nostri compagni, anche se siamo le più strafighe del mondo, ed è con questa verità ineluttabile che dobbiamo fare i conti.
Certo: la cosa vale anche al contrario...


----------



## aristocat (8 Aprile 2012)

Cara Missix,

Il fatto che tu sia andata a spiare nella cronologia del suo pc la dice lunga. Magari non trovavi niente, ma intanto "qualcosa non tornava" e hai sentito il bisogno di vederci chiaro. Io partirei da qui, per prendere qualunque decisione... 

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Aprile 2012)

*il dubbio mi uccide*

mio marito guardava i siti delle escort e dopo poco ha iniziato a frequentarne una, una troia brasiliana, delinquente . io l'ho scoperto dopo tre mesi e il dolore è stato enorme. se il tuo uomo guarda quei siti è perchè sta cercando l'avventura.


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mio marito guardava i siti delle escort e dopo poco ha iniziato a frequentarne una, una troia brasiliana, delinquente . io l'ho scoperto dopo tre mesi e il dolore è stato enorme. se il tuo uomo guarda quei siti è perchè sta cercando l'avventura.



Ma capisci che una troia brasiliana è la massima espressione di una bella trasgressione per un uomo.
Ma perché provi tutto quel dolore? 
Non c'è nessun risvolto affettivo con simili personaggi: è solo un gioco piccante, quasi tutti se la vorrebbero fare, ti assicuro, solo che non hanno le palle per ammetterlo (almeno il mio ce l'ha).
Allora ti chiedo questo:
non è forse molto peggio se avesse cercato l'avventura con una tizia qualunque e avesse cominciato un corteggiamento serrato e nauseabondo alla faccia tua?
Non ti sentiresti più sminuita?

E non mi rispondere che non vorresti né l'una né l'altra situazione: devi sceglierne una, perché un uomo, quando ha gli ormoni impazziti in cerca di avventura se la concede quell'avventura, e non se ne fa tanti problemi.
Quindi, io dico sempre di scegliere il meno peggio per noi.


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mio marito guardava i siti delle escort e dopo poco ha iniziato a frequentarne una, una troia brasiliana, delinquente . io l'ho scoperto dopo tre mesi e il dolore è stato enorme. se il tuo uomo guarda quei siti è perchè sta cercando l'avventura.


Mi fa sorridere come siano sempre definite troie. Che siano professioniste, avventure o qualcosa di più. Intanto questi mariti che vanno a troie ve li tenete stretti. Lui ha cercato in un sito apposito... che c'entra lei?? Era prevedibile quello che cercasse lei e lui sapeva cosa trovava.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi fa sorridere come siano sempre definite troie. Che siano professioniste, avventure o qualcosa di più. Intanto questi mariti che vanno a troie ve li tenete stretti. Lui ha cercato in un sito apposito... che c'entra lei?? Era prevedibile quello che cercasse lei e lui sapeva cosa trovava.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi fa sorridere come siano sempre definite troie. Che siano professioniste, avventure o qualcosa di più. Intanto questi mariti che vanno a troie ve li tenete stretti. Lui ha cercato in un sito apposito... che c'entra lei?? Era prevedibile quello che cercasse lei e lui sapeva cosa trovava.



Sì, in effetti è una parola molto gettonata in tutti gli ambiti.
Però, in questo caso, il termine è appropriato, anche se ora si chiamano molto finemente escort, sempre troie rimangono...
Ma infatti non c'entra niente lei...solo che fa quel tipo di professione, che viene comunemente e volgarmente definito così.


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Mi fa sorridere come siano sempre definite troie*. Che siano professioniste, avventure o qualcosa di più.* Intanto questi mariti che vanno a troie ve li tenete stretti*. Lui ha cercato in un sito apposito... che c'entra lei?? Era prevedibile quello che cercasse lei e lui sapeva cosa trovava.


Trovo poco rispettoso il modo in cui rispondi a una donna che da tre mesi ha scoperto che il marito ha rapporti con delle escort (possiamo anche chiamarle così, certo, ma la sostanza cambia poco... sempre prostitute sono).

Sul secondo neretto, poi, purtroppo avverto una nota dolorosa, in quanto l'argomento mi tocca personalmente e ti rivolgi a un 'voi' non ben precisato.

Probabilemente tu non lo sai, ma spesso si lotta con dolore per superare un trauma del genere e spesso 'tenersi stretto' un marito non è un atto di debolezza, come vuoi sottolineare tu, ma un tentativo di salvare un matrimonio che, forse, al di là delle umane debolezze di ciascuno, merita di essere salvato.

La rabbia a tre mesi da una simile scoperta ci sta, cara Sabina. Ci sta tutta. Io me la sono portata dentro per ben più di tre mesi.
E ogni volta che vedevo una donna appariscente e provocante o una prostituta in qualche film o sui viali, avevo i conati e incominciavo a tremare.
Tu non puoi sapere cosa può fare la rabbia, le sensazioni che suscita, i moti d'odio che ti assalgono non solo nei confronti di chi ti ha tradito, ma anche di chi si è prestato al gioco, per soldi o piacere poco importa. Ci vuole tempo per razionalizzare, tempo per superare, tempo per trasformare la rabbia in qualcosa da cui ripartire.

A te tutto questo può far sorridere, ma la realtà è che non c'è nulla da ridere, niente che possa suscitare sorrisi compassionevoli. O almeno io non lo vedo.
I sentimenti di chi è stato ferito, anche se non si riesce a capirli, pretendono sempre ascolto e un minimo di rispetto, credo.


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti è una parola molto gettonata in tutti gli ambiti.
> Però, in questo caso, il termine è appropriato, anche se ora si chiamano molto finemente escort, sempre troie rimangono...
> Ma infatti non c'entra niente lei...solo che fa quel tipo di professione, che viene comunemente e volgarmente definito così.


No no Diletta, sono sempre tutte definite così, basta vedere qui o ascoltare fuori. E' più facile scaricare il peggio dall'altra parte. L'uomo e' sempre giustificato col fatto che e' un uomo.


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> No no Diletta, sono sempre tutte definite così, basta vedere qui o ascoltare fuori. E' più facile scaricare il peggio dall'altra parte. *L'uomo e' sempre giustificato col fatto che e' un uomo.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti è una parola molto gettonata in tutti gli ambiti.
> Però, in questo caso, il termine è appropriato, anche se ora si chiamano molto finemente escort, sempre troie rimangono...
> *Ma infatti non c'entra niente lei*...solo che fa quel tipo di professione, che viene comunemente e volgarmente definito così.


Verissimo. Ma quando sei arrabbiato o arrabbiata te la prendi un po' con tutti.

Io ho dovuto fare un grosso lavoro su me stessa per giungere alla lucidità e alla razionalità.


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma quando sei arrabbiato o arrabbiata te la prendi un po' con tutti.
> 
> *Io ho dovuto fare un grosso lavoro su me stessa per giungere alla lucidità e alla razionalità.*



...e a chi lo dici!!
Io ci sono ancora dentro fino al collo...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Aprile 2012)

allora la chiamo con il suo nome: una escort brasiliana. e cara diletta se non capisci il dolore ti dico che il matrimonio dura da 21 anni, sono appena guarita dal cancro, e il coglione se ne è pure innamorato, relazione di tre mesi, le ha sborsato varie migliaia di euro. la gentile signorina ha precedenti per spaccio e per furto, oltre che per minaccia, lesioni personali. ora forse capisci il dolore che si può provare. io l'ho buttato fuori di casa e poi l'ho fatto tornare. ma non ho più alcuna stima, e soffro, anche se adesso va meglio.


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora la chiamo con il suo nome: una escort brasiliana. e cara diletta se non capisci il dolore ti dico che il matrimonio dura da 21 anni, sono appena guarita dal cancro, e il coglione se ne è pure innamorato, relazione di tre mesi, le ha sborsato varie migliaia di euro. la gentile signorina ha precedenti per spaccio e per furto, oltre che per minaccia, lesioni personali. ora forse capisci il dolore che si può provare. io l'ho buttato fuori di casa e poi l'ho fatto tornare. ma non ho più alcuna stima, e soffro, anche se adesso va meglio.


Per quanto può valere, penso di capire come tu possa stare e mi dispiace per quello che stai vivendo. Ti auguro davvero di trovare in te stessa la forza per superare.


----------



## Diletta (8 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora la chiamo con il suo nome: una escort brasiliana. e cara diletta se non capisci il dolore ti dico che il matrimonio dura da 21 anni, sono appena guarita dal cancro, *e il coglione se ne è pure innamorato, relazione di tre mesi, le ha sborsato varie migliaia di euro.* la gentile signorina ha precedenti per spaccio e per furto, oltre che per minaccia, lesioni personali. ora forse capisci il dolore che si può provare. io l'ho buttato fuori di casa e poi l'ho fatto tornare. ma non ho più alcuna stima, e soffro, anche se adesso va meglio.



Allora fai conto che non ti abbia detto niente, alla luce delle rivelazioni che hai fatto...
Ho evidenziato quella frase, spero che mi permetterai visto che l'hai detto tu: sì, è proprio un coglione. 
E ti faccio i miei auguri di cuore per tutto quanto!


----------



## aristocat (8 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora la chiamo con il suo nome: una escort brasiliana. e cara diletta se non capisci il dolore ti dico che il matrimonio dura da 21 anni, sono appena guarita dal cancro, e il coglione se ne è pure innamorato, relazione di tre mesi, le ha sborsato varie migliaia di euro. la gentile signorina ha precedenti per spaccio e per furto, oltre che per minaccia, lesioni personali. ora forse capisci il dolore che si può provare. io l'ho buttato fuori di casa e poi l'ho fatto tornare. ma non ho più alcuna stima, e soffro, anche se adesso va meglio.


Intanto tutta la solidarietà per quello che hai passato e per quello che stai affrontando oggi. 
Io posso dirti come vedo io il tutto, razionalmente. La escort do Brasil è un po' la cartina di tornasole di come è diventato il tuo rapporto con tuo marito, 21 anni dopo le nozze.
Se non era la escort brasiliana magari era un'altra situazione che ti avrebbe mostrato tuo marito in tutta la sua debolezza. Parlo di debolezza perché non penso che con la escort fosse un'unione di sentimenti profonda e romantica, ma piuttosto "foia", ebbrezza erotica. Forse sono troppo affrettata nei giudizi ma sento che non mi sbaglio, chissà perché .

ari


----------



## Missix (10 Aprile 2012)

Forse mi ripeto ma per me un tradimento è un tradimento, che lui vada con escort, donne conosciute di persona o uomini è irrilevante per me. Certo che se s’innamora è un colpo al cuore, ma paradossalmente lo accetterei di più, o forse mi rassegnerei prima, rispetto all’uomo che scopa con altre e poi torna da me a dirmi ti amo. 

Cito una frase di Diletta “Ma capisci che una troia brasiliana è la massima espressione di una bella trasgressione per un uomo”.
La novità manca anche a me e credo sia un’espressione naturale che vivono un po’ tutte le coppie (a chi interessa il sesso). Non dico che sia uno sforzo atroce non concedersi ad altri, per carità, ma è un impegno che mi do se voglio rimanere in coppia. Da un uomo che sceglie di stare con me pretendo lo stesso impegno, altrimenti se siamo diversi a ognuno la sua strada. Ti assicuro Diletta che anche per me fare l’amore con un bel ragazzo sarebbe una bella trasgressione, non è un’esclusiva dell’uomo! 

Escort o non escort questo non mi assicura certo un’assenza di coinvolgimento emotivo. Abbiamo letto l’esperienza di questa donna che ha sofferto da morire quando il suo uomo è andato con una escort e se ne è innamorato e non pensate che sia cosi raro, perché qualsiasi prostituta se potesse si accaserebbe con un uomo che la mantiene a vita e ne ho sentite tantissime, ma per me il pollo, il fetente rimane solo lui. Lei fa il suo mestiere e nemmeno mi conosce, è con lui che ho un accordo di fedeltà, mica con il resto del mondo. Troia per me è un dispregiativo. L’altra è prima di tutto una donna, poi può essere una del mestiere o meno ma non mi piace aggredire lei con questi termini (ma non giudico chi ci è passato dentro e prova una rabbia tale da odiare tutti, lo capisco perfettamente). Per me l’altra diventa una troia e la disprezzo quando è una che conosco e che appunto ha tradito la mia fiducia. Le altre non le conosco e non mi devono alcun rispetto.

Aristocat, non sono andata a spiare subito la sua cronologia, stavo solo usando il computer e scrivendo sulla barra degli indirizzi sono apparsi certi link. Da li, dopo aver visto, ho spulciato la cronologia. Ma non mi nascondo dietro un dito, se ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo stia tradendo la mia fiducia, io faccio altrettanto.
Alla donna non registrata che ha raccontato la sua esperienza dico che posso solo lontanamente immaginare il dolore che ha provato e mi auguro che ora stia bene, altrimenti quando vuole, qui c’è uno spazio per lo sfogo che in parte funge anche da terapia 

Buona Pasqua a tutti anche se in ritardo!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao Missix, volevo dirti la mia sul grassetto... quella che tu descrivi è una sensazione che ho provato anche io, spesso mi capita ancora di guardarmi allo specchio, poi pensare ad altre donne che conosco e trovarmi mille difetti rispetto a loro...questo mi accade da quando sono stata tradita, per cui ho motivo di credere che qualcosa c'entri... però è anche vero che molte tra le donne più belle del mondo portano o hanno portato le corna....consolazione...
> sul bisogno di rifarsi mi trovi d'accordo...solo che è mooolto pericoloso....meglio concentrarsi su se stesse...


si credo sia la classica mancanza di autostima che nasce dopo aver subito un tradimento. Nel mio caso è stata passeggera in quando non credo che mi abbia tradita, ma se lo avesse fatto non so le ripercussioni che avrei subito. La cosa più importante è mantenere la lucidità, perchè come ho detto sono sensazioni molto a pelle legate più all'istinto che altro. A questa cosa delle donne belle che vengono tradite ci ho pensato qualche giorno fa e veramente capisci come la bellezza c'entri poco e niente con un tradimento. Ho conosciuto un ragazzo che tradiva la sua fidanzata con una cozza che non hai idea. La sua donna non era uno splendore, ma l'amante che ha scelto era qualcosa di improponibile


----------



## Diletta (10 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Forse mi ripeto ma per me un tradimento è un tradimento, che lui vada con escort, donne conosciute di persona o uomini è irrilevante per me. Certo che se s’innamora è un colpo al cuore, ma paradossalmente lo accetterei di più, o forse mi rassegnerei prima, rispetto all’uomo che scopa con altre e poi torna da me a dirmi ti amo.
> 
> *Cito una frase di Diletta “Ma capisci che una troia brasiliana è la massima espressione di una bella trasgressione per un uomo”.
> La novità manca anche a me e credo sia un’espressione naturale che vivono un po’ tutte le coppie (a chi interessa il sesso). Non dico che sia uno sforzo atroce non concedersi ad altri, per carità, ma è un impegno che mi do se voglio rimanere in coppia. Da un uomo che sceglie di stare con me pretendo lo stesso impegno, altrimenti se siamo diversi a ognuno la sua strada. Ti assicuro Diletta che anche per me fare l’amore con un bel ragazzo sarebbe una bella trasgressione, non è un’esclusiva dell’uomo! *
> ...



Ho evidenziato tutte quelle tue frasi di concetto per aprire una riflessione.
Ma non è che allora c'è un errore di fondo in tutto questo?
Mi spiego meglio per dirti dove voglio arrivare.
Se la novità è coinvolgenete e stimolante per tutti, chi più chi meno, e tu stessa sei concorde nell'affermare ciò, se rimanere in coppia significa anche impegnarsi per non cedere alle tentazioni di queste "novità"

significa una sola cosa:

che la coppia poggia su fondamenta instabili di per sé che hanno poco a che fare con la naturalità e la spontaneità, ma molto a che fare con l'impegno, la forzatura, il controllo.
Ma in virtù di cosa dovremmo sforzarci e sacrificarci così, se tutto questo non implica il sentimento amore, ma solo una soddisfazione di una fisicità?
A me non piace imporre la fedeltà sessuale al mio compagno, mi sentirei un carceriere che lo rinchiude in una gabbia, magari dorata, ma pur sempre una gabbia.
Non voglio che lui abbia dei rimpianti al termine della sua vita terrena perché si è oltremodo represso, pur facendolo per me.
Chi sono io per imporgli ciò per tutta una vita?

E' una riflessione, prendetela quindi per il verso giusto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato tutte quelle tue frasi di concetto per aprire una riflessione.
> Ma non è che allora c'è un errore di fondo in tutto questo?
> Mi spiego meglio per dirti dove voglio arrivare.
> Se la novità è coinvolgenete e stimolante per tutti, chi più chi meno, e tu stessa sei concorde nell'affermare ciò, se rimanere in coppia significa anche impegnarsi per non cedere alle tentazioni di queste "novità"
> ...



sul primo evidenziato:  eccerto!

sul rosso: tu che sei una persona di fede potresti chiederlo a un sacerdote, che probabilmente ti spiegherebbe che l'amore di cui parli tu non è l'amore che intende Dio

mi sovviene un post di Annuccia di qualche giorno fa in cui descriveva la sua dedizione al marito per molti anni
parlava del piacere senza sforzo che le comportava: nel momento in cui ha scoperto di essere stata tradita ha smesso quell'atteggiamento nei confronti del marito

ecco....l'amore dovrebbe far continuare quell'atteggiamento nonostante tutto


----------



## scrittore (10 Aprile 2012)

uhm...

E' un po' come certi giocatori di poker che giocano col baro e si chiedono come fa a fregarli.
In pratica passano tutte le mani senza pensare a come vincere quanto le prove per incastrare il baro.
Come se questo risollevasse le sorti della partita ed annullasse le perdite avute...tutto per una supposizione.

a me fa riflettere il fatto che tu abbia "scoperto" le sue chat, le sue escort, i suoi siti....
il  problema, se c'è solo un problema, è che stai parlando del verme  strisciante e delle sue malefatte senza chiederti perchè mai hai avuto  l'esigenza di spiarlo ed intrometterti così a fondo nel suo privato. 
Il problema, se ne avete solo uno, è di fiducia...ed è forse la stessa motivazione che spinge il tuo "amore" a cercare altro in giro...magari con una che fa meno domande...magari pagando il suo silenzio...


----------



## Duchessa (10 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul primo evidenziato:  eccerto!
> 
> sul rosso: tu che sei una persona di fede potresti chiederlo a un sacerdote, che probabilmente ti spiegherebbe che l'amore di cui parli tu non è l'amore che intende Dio
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo. L'amore per definizione è "incondizionato" (anche al di là di concetti "religiosi" di qualunque tipo). Non definirei come "amore" tutte le altre forme di affetto presente solo "sotto condizione".


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. L'amore per definizione è "incondizionato" (anche al di là di concetti "religiosi" di qualunque tipo). Non definirei come "amore" tutte le altre forme di affetto presente solo "sotto condizione".


Si ma siamo umani: io con l'amore "incondizionato" mi sono solo fatto del male...e mi sentivo dire...ohi è una scelta tua quella di amarmi e stare con me: io non ti ho chiesto niente e non ti tengo certo legato con una catena.

Ho sperimentato questo...

[video=youtube;hEsMZfYGqIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEsMZfYGqIM[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (10 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma siamo umani: io con l'amore "incondizionato" mi sono solo fatto del male...e mi sentivo dire...ohi è una scelta tua quella di amarmi e stare con me: io non ti ho chiesto niente e non ti tengo certo legato con una catena.
> 
> Indubbiamente. L'amore incondizionato ha in sè la perfezione, e invece cosa c'è di più imperfetto e "bisognoso" di un essere umano?.. E' da chiedersi come mai nelle relazioni di coppia le "condizioni" siano spesso molto più grandi e numerose di quelle di altre relazioni. Ma questa è una faccenda molto complessa.


----------



## Sole (10 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. L'amore per definizione è "incondizionato" (anche al di là di concetti "religiosi" di qualunque tipo). *Non definirei come "amore" tutte le altre forme di affetto presente solo "sotto condizione*".


Una condizione c'è, ed è il rispetto per se stessi.

Io non posso amare una persona che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ma siamo umani: io con l'amore "incondizionato" mi sono solo fatto del male...e mi sentivo dire...ohi è una scelta tua quella di amarmi e stare con me: io non ti ho chiesto niente e non ti tengo certo legato con una catena.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul primo evidenziato:  eccerto!
> 
> *sul rosso: tu che sei una persona di fede potresti chiederlo a un sacerdote, che probabilmente ti spiegherebbe che l'amore di cui parli tu non è l'amore che intende Dio
> *
> ...


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.* L'amore per definizione è "incondizionato" *(anche al di là di concetti "religiosi" di qualunque tipo). Non definirei come "amore" tutte le altre forme di affetto presente solo "sotto condizione".



Ma chi l'ha detto che l'amore di coppia è incondizionato?
E' una definizione cristiana e nobilissima, che forse forse si può applicare all'amore dei genitori verso i figli e stop.
Un amore trascendente, che riescono a praticare solo i puri di cuore.


----------



## Duchessa (11 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una condizione c'è, ed è il rispetto per se stessi.
> 
> Io non posso amare una persona che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste.


A proposito di ciò che poi ha scritto Diletta, è corretto per te scrivere così?
"Io non posso amare un partner che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste - Io posso amare un figlio che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A proposito di ciò che poi ha scritto Diletta, è corretto per te scrivere così?
> "Io non posso amare un partner che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste - Io posso amare un figlio che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste"


Duchessa, mi permetto :smile:

Sei stata molto arguta con questa osservazione

in effetti io ritengo vere due cose:

che i principi di cui ci si riempie tanto la bocca (religiosi o civili che siano) hanno poco per non dire niente a che fare con la vita reale e immediata

che spesso e volentieri sono le donne stesse a calpestare le proprie dignità/esigenze/legittime richieste in nome di quei principi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eh no...quell'atteggiamento NON può continuare nonostante tutto perché l'amore tra un uomo e una donna si basa sulla reciprocità: si dà amore, ma si vuole anche ricevere amore e quando il partner ti dimostra di non averti rispettato o, peggio, di averti umiliato...crolla tutto il sistema amore.
> E' un amore terreno, dunque imperfetto e condizionato.
> Forse il solo amore che non pone condizioni e non chiede nulla in cambio è l'amore verso i figli, probabilmente per via del legame di sangue.
> L'amore di coppia non rientra fra i canoni dell'amore cristiano, anche se dovrebbe tendere ad esso, e non ci rientra perché difficilmente un essere umano riesce a realizzarlo, ci prova, ma con scarso successo.
> ...



Trovo assurda la distinzione che fai tra l'amore tra coniugi e l'amore tra genitore e figlio in quanto trattasi sempre di esseri umani e quindi di amore perfettibile in entrambi i casi.

L'amore (nell'accezione di sentimento nobile e nobilitante) per un figlio non è così scontato come pensi tu.
Col figlio c'è un legame viscerale che in taluni casi è ben lungi da sortire effetti nobilitanti.


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A proposito di ciò che poi ha scritto Diletta, è corretto per te scrivere così?
> "Io non posso amare un partner che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste - Io posso amare un figlio che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste"




L'hai chiesto a Sole che ti risponderà sicuramente.
Io, dal canto mio, penso che ad un figlio si arrivi a perdonare anche le cose più imperdonabili perché è un altro tipo di legame affettivo rispetto a quello col proprio compagno. 
E' semplicemente diverso.
Sentimenti come la gelosia, l'orgoglio, l'offesa non appartengono alla sfera genitori-figli, mentre sono elementi portanti in caso di crisi di coppia, e sono fra quelli che più traballano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'hai chiesto a Sole che ti risponderà sicuramente.
> Io, dal canto mio, penso che* ad un figlio si arrivi a perdonare anche le cose più imperdonabili* perché è un altro tipo di legame affettivo rispetto a quello col proprio compagno.
> E' semplicemente diverso.
> *Sentimenti come la gelosia, l'orgoglio, l'offesa non appartengono alla sfera genitori-figli*, mentre sono elementi portanti in caso di crisi di coppia, e sono fra quelli che più traballano.



certo, le cronache sono piene di figli che commettono cose imperdonabili .....

da chi?  dalla società malata, da internet, da.......

sta minchia. rovinati da genitori che ragionano in questo modo


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'hai chiesto a Sole che ti risponderà sicuramente.
> Io, dal canto mio, penso che ad un figlio si arrivi a perdonare anche le cose più imperdonabili perché è un altro tipo di legame affettivo rispetto a quello col proprio compagno.
> E' semplicemente diverso.
> Sentimenti come la gelosia, l'orgoglio, l'offesa non appartengono alla sfera genitori-figli, mentre sono elementi portanti in caso di crisi di coppia, e sono fra quelli che più traballano.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, le cronache sono piene di figli che commettono cose imperdonabili .....
> 
> da chi? dalla società malata, da internet, da.......
> 
> sta minchia. rovinati da genitori che ragionano in questo modo


La penso come Diletta, in linea di massima. Il legame figli-genitori è asimmetrico per definizione, mentre quello tra due adulti consenzienti è più su un piano di parità, di diritti e di doveri.

Con ciò, volendo portare il discorso all'estremo, possono esserci casi limite anche nel primo caso. Faccio un esempio: il delitto di Novi Ligure. Il padre di Erika ha perdonato la figlia che gli ha trucidato moglie e figlio minore. Io non so se ne sarei stata capace, onestamente. In ogni rapporto c'è un limite, ci sono delle condizioni. L'asticella può essere posta più o meno lontano da sè, ma in un modo o nell'altro c'è. Può anche essere taciuta o non esplicitata, ma chi fa le cose di nascosto dimostra di essersi ben accorto che c'è e di non voler correre il rischio di rinegoziarne la posizione, eventualmente, manifestando esigenze che sente di avere e che sa che potrebbero non essere accettate.
Il succo del tradimento secondo me sta qui: nel non voler rinunciare a nulla (certezze da una parte, evasione-emozioni dall'altra) a discapito della buona fede altrui. Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, *chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse* chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.



neanche una delle due condizioni è da considerarsi amore


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A proposito di ciò che poi ha scritto Diletta, è corretto per te scrivere così?
> "Io non posso amare un partner che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste - Io posso amare un figlio che calpesta la mia dignità, che non rispetta le mie esigenze, che ignora le mie legittime richieste"


Per me è impostato molto male il concetto.
Se un partner ti calpesta: non ti ama no?
Cosa c'entrano le esigenze? 
Cosa c'entrano le legittime richieste?

Quando in amore dove dovrebbe essere l'incontro di due libertà possiamo parlare di esigenze non rispettate e di legittime richieste?


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> *
> Il succo del tradimento secondo me sta qui: nel non voler rinunciare a nulla (certezze da una parte, evasione-emozioni dall'altra) a discapito della buona fede altrui. Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta*.


:up::up::up:

mi pare che Quizz avesse dato la definizione di vampiri sentimentali, credo più che mai azzeccata
inoltre mi chiedo se in tanti casi non sono i primi a mentire a se stessi


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> neanche una delle due condizioni è da considerarsi amore


Chiara, parliamoci chiaro mexican: per me l'amore è anzitutto mettersi in gioco. Considerare me stessa un mistero, che non basterà una vita a scoprire del tutto, e l'altro alla stessa stregua. E' disvelamento continuo. 
Altro discorso è parlare di matrimonio: qui ho la sensazione che se ne parli come di un concetto in parte sovrapponibile, in parte no, tutte le volte che si mette l'accento sugli impegni, la routine quotidiana, i soldi, i figli, ecc. ecc.
Ma anzitutto credo che ci sia l'idea di relazione, che sta alla base. La relazione cambia, si adatta, insieme a noi che cambiamo nel corso della vita. Ma la scoperta reciproca non dovrebbe mai venire a mancare, e - secondo me - se manca prima o poi è perchè uno dei due o entrambi hanno perso di vista anzitutto il rapporto con se stessi, e di riflesso anche quello con l'altro.
E allora via col teatrino dei ruoli, più o meno codificati a livello sociale, e alle ortiche l'autenticità.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Chiara, parliamoci chiaro mexican: per me l'amore è anzitutto mettersi in gioco. Considerare me stessa un mistero, che non basterà una vita a scoprire del tutto, e l'altro alla stessa stregua. E' disvelamento continuo.
> Altro discorso è parlare di matrimonio: qui ho la sensazione che se ne parli come di un concetto in parte sovrapponibile, in parte no, tutte le volte che si mette l'accento sugli impegni, la routine quotidiana, i soldi, i figli, ecc. ecc.
> Ma anzitutto credo che ci sia l'idea di relazione, che sta alla base. La relazione cambia, si adatta, insieme a noi che cambiamo nel corso della vita. Ma la scoperta reciproca non dovrebbe mai venire a mancare, e - secondo me - se manca prima o poi è perchè uno dei due o entrambi hanno perso di vista anzitutto il rapporto con se stessi, e di riflesso anche quello con l'altro.
> E allora via col teatrino dei ruoli, più o meno codificati a livello sociale, e alle ortiche l'autenticità.



Il disvelamento continuo?
Ok...
Allora ci sto...
Tu mettiti con me e avrai un uomo che è fatto come una matrioska...
O peggio come una cipolla...


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il disvelamento continuo?
> Ok...
> Allora ci sto...
> Tu mettiti con me e avrai un uomo che è fatto come una matrioska...
> O peggio come una cipolla...


Io pure sono così... interessa sempre l'articolo?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Io pure sono così... interessa sempre l'articolo?


Certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Duchessa (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> La penso come Diletta, in linea di massima. Il legame figli-genitori è asimmetrico per definizione, mentre quello tra due adulti consenzienti è più su un piano di parità, di diritti e di doveri.
> 
> Con ciò, volendo portare il discorso all'estremo, possono esserci casi limite anche nel primo caso. Faccio un esempio: il delitto di Novi Ligure. Il padre di Erika ha perdonato la figlia che gli ha trucidato moglie e figlio minore. Io non so se ne sarei stata capace, onestamente. In ogni rapporto c'è *un limite, ci sono delle condizioni. L'asticella* può essere posta più o meno lontano da sè, ma in un modo o nell'altro c'è. Può anche essere taciuta o non esplicitata, ma chi fa le cose di nascosto dimostra di essersi ben accorto che c'è e di non voler correre il rischio di rinegoziarne la posizione, eventualmente, manifestando esigenze che sente di avere e che sa che potrebbero non essere accettate.
> Il succo del tradimento secondo me sta qui: nel non voler rinunciare a nulla (certezze da una parte, evasione-emozioni dall'altra) a discapito della buona fede altrui. Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.


Una vita piena di paletti quella degli umani!
:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Una vita piena di paletti quella degli umani!
> :smile:


Ma finchè son paletti chi se ne frega...
I guai iniziano quando becchi un bel travone nel posto posteriore...
Allora ti dici
Ahiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Che maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.


Questa è LA domanda... ma aggiungo... chi si fa credere chi non è... sa in realtà chi è? Perchè... anche leggendo qui... io mica ne sono sicura. Non è che a forza di raccontarla ad altri... si perde la coscienza di sè?


----------



## Diletta (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> La penso come Diletta, in linea di massima. Il legame figli-genitori è asimmetrico per definizione, mentre quello tra due adulti consenzienti è più su un piano di parità, di diritti e di doveri.
> 
> Con ciò, volendo portare il discorso all'estremo, possono esserci casi limite anche nel primo caso. Faccio un esempio: il delitto di Novi Ligure. Il padre di Erika ha perdonato la figlia che gli ha trucidato moglie e figlio minore. Io non so se ne sarei stata capace, onestamente. In ogni rapporto c'è un limite, ci sono delle condizioni. L'asticella può essere posta più o meno lontano da sè, ma in un modo o nell'altro c'è. Può anche essere taciuta o non esplicitata, ma chi fa le cose di nascosto dimostra di essersi ben accorto che c'è e di non voler correre il rischio di rinegoziarne la posizione, eventualmente, manifestando esigenze che sente di avere e che sa che potrebbero non essere accettate.
> *Il succo del tradimento secondo me sta qui: nel non voler rinunciare a nulla (certezze da una parte, evasione-emozioni dall'altra) a discapito della buona fede altrui. Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.*




Bellissimo post!
Con l'evidenziato hai centrato in pieno il succo.

Il dubbio che si palesa leggendolo apre un brutto scenario: chi tradisce in realtà non ama, essendo l'atto stesso in contrasto con il concetto di amore.
Quindi: nessuno ama, né chi lo fa per solo sesso, né tantomeno chi prova qualcosa.
Sempre che l'amore implichi il rispetto, l'onestà e il seguire quella bella regola che dice di non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te. 
E nel caso dell'amore di coppia dovrebbe essere ancora più sentito poiché "gli altri" sono il tuo compagno/a della vita, decisamente più importanti di qualsiasi "altro".
Cosa ne pensi Regina delle nevi?


----------



## Duchessa (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è impostato molto male il concetto.
> Se un partner ti calpesta: non ti ama no?
> Cosa c'entrano le esigenze?
> Cosa c'entrano le legittime richieste?
> ...


Già.. le cose date su richiesta non sapremo mai se sono autentiche. Da parte mia, sempre desiderato azioni libere e spontanee, e dunque non ho mai chiesto, per vedere bene quali sono i doni che l'altro può offrire. Sono stata criticata in questo, eppure, più passa il tempo più sento che per me è bene così. Certo, il sistema deve essere reciproco, o non funziona: non mi si deve chiedere, nè tanto meno estorcere. Altrettanto bene mi sembra funzioni il sistema nel quale le 2 parti si "accordano" per soddisfare le reciproche esigenze.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Già.. le cose date su richiesta non sapremo mai se sono autentiche. Da parte mia, sempre desiderato azioni libere e spontanee, e dunque non ho mai chiesto, per vedere bene quali sono i doni che l'altro può offrire. Sono stata criticata in questo, eppure, più passa il tempo più sento che per me è bene così. Certo, il sistema deve essere reciproco, o non funziona: non mi si deve chiedere, nè tanto meno estorcere. Altrettanto bene mi sembra funzioni il sistema nel quale le 2 parti si "accordano" per soddisfare le reciproche esigenze.


Questo è elementare per una buona convivenza, no?
Amore sentimenti.
COnvivere...embè là o vai d'accordo...o so scintille no?


----------



## Missix (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il succo del tradimento secondo me sta qui: nel non voler rinunciare a nulla (certezze da una parte, evasione-emozioni dall'altra) a discapito della buona fede altrui. Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.


Ti adoro!Quoto!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Chiara, parliamoci chiaro mexican:* per me l'amore è anzitutto mettersi in gioco.* Considerare me stessa un mistero, che non basterà una vita a scoprire del tutto, e l'altro alla stessa stregua. E' disvelamento continuo.
> Altro discorso è parlare di matrimonio: qui ho la sensazione che se ne parli come di un concetto in parte sovrapponibile, in parte no, tutte le volte che si mette l'accento sugli impegni, la routine quotidiana, i soldi, i figli, ecc. ecc.
> Ma anzitutto *credo che ci sia l'idea di relazione, che sta alla base*. La relazione cambia, si adatta, insieme a noi che cambiamo nel corso della vita. Ma la scoperta reciproca non dovrebbe mai venire a mancare, e - secondo me - se manca prima o poi è perchè uno dei due o entrambi hanno perso di vista anzitutto il rapporto con se stessi, e di riflesso anche quello con l'altro.
> E allora via col teatrino dei ruoli, più o meno codificati a livello sociale, e alle ortiche l'autenticità.


Ok. Sono d'accordo sulle parti quotate.

L'amore è mettersi in gioco.
Allora io amo solo per il tempo in cui accetto di mettermi in gioco, tempo che può essere lungo o breve.
Non amo tutte quelle volte in cui non mi metto in gioco, pur relazionandomi con l'altro/a.
Dove c'è scritto che la scoperta reciproca non dovrebbe mai venire a mancare?
Un bel momento una persona può stancarsi di scoprire l'altro/a, o ritenere di averlo già scoperto abbastanza.

Passiamo al matrimonio/rapporto di coppia stabile e ufficializzato, che va a sovrapporsi alla relazione come ulteriore optional, ma di per sè non la sostanzia in nessun modo. 
Come ogni regola stabilita a priori è passibile di una perdita di autenticità, a uno svuotamento di senso che può essere provvisorio o definitivo.
Di fatto, ogniqualvolta in un matrimonio non ci si mette in gioco, viene a mancare l'amore e viene a mancare il senso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok. Sono d'accordo sulle parti quotate.
> 
> L'amore è mettersi in gioco.
> Allora io amo solo per il tempo in cui accetto di mettermi in gioco, tempo che può essere lungo o breve.
> ...


Ma mia cara...
I sentimenti sono moti spontanei dell'animo con cui interagiamo no?
Ma non lo vedi eh? Mia cara vecchia spugna amorosa?
Esci con me...
Per una notte sarai amata come non mai in vita tua...
Ma al sorgere del sole, vedi di levarti, pì che in pressia dal mio letto, perchè non sarò più in grado di amarti.

Detto ciò
Ma vediamole ste condizioni amorose no?

Un giovane va dal Cristo e si dipinge davanti ai suoi occhi come super virtuoso.
Il vangelo dice che il cristo, disse ah bel giovine, io ti amo!
Ma vuoi essere perfetto?

Senti qua che bella condizione che io ti pongo.
Tu sei ricco no?
Vuoi essere perfetto?
Vai vendi ciò che hai e dallo ai poveri e poi vieni e seguimi...

Il giovine triste se ne andò perchè era molto ricco, no?

Poi pensa mia cara...
Veniamo da tempi in cui non si passava il tempo a come escogitare di far durare un matrimonio...
Ma da tempi in cui chissà se mio marito avrà quell'aumento di stipendio...che qua non se magna xd!

Tutti noi in amore pensiamo di essere chissacchè no?
Ma è facile con gli amichetti e gli amanti!

Ben più difficile con i mariti e le mogli no?
Per quanto ti sforzi...non ce la fai...

Ma quanto i matrimoni durerebbero di più con le sante ferie dal rapporto eh?

In fondo anche i frati fanno gli esercizi spirituali...in altri conventi...

Per rinfrancare lo spirito...per la lunga pugna della convivenza...

Suvvia amica mia
Conviviamoci...

lui il conte...
Che visse in un eterno e imperituro simposio!


----------



## Sole (11 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> La penso come Diletta, in linea di massima. *Il legame figli-genitori è asimmetrico per definizione, mentre quello tra due adulti consenzienti è più su un piano di parità, di diritti e di doveri.
> 
> *Con ciò, volendo portare il discorso all'estremo, possono esserci casi limite anche nel primo caso. Faccio un esempio: il delitto di Novi Ligure. Il padre di Erika ha perdonato la figlia che gli ha trucidato moglie e figlio minore. Io non so se ne sarei stata capace, onestamente. In ogni rapporto c'è un limite, ci sono delle condizioni. L'asticella può essere posta più o meno lontano da sè, ma in un modo o nell'altro c'è. Può anche essere taciuta o non esplicitata, ma chi fa le cose di nascosto dimostra di essersi ben accorto che c'è e di non voler correre il rischio di rinegoziarne la posizione, eventualmente, manifestando esigenze che sente di avere e che sa che potrebbero non essere accettate.
> Il succo del tradimento secondo me sta qui: nel non voler rinunciare a nulla (certezze da una parte, evasione-emozioni dall'altra) a discapito della buona fede altrui. Prima di chiederci se l'amore vero di chi subisce debba essere o meno incondizionato, chiediamoci che amore sia quello di chi si fa credere chi non è per tenersi ciò che forse non gli sarebbe dato se l'altro/a sapesse chi è davvero e che si comporta in modo tale da tenere le chiappe al caldo e i genitali (segretamente) in tempesta.


Quoto tutto, assolutamente. La mia risposta a Duchessa sarebbe stata più o meno la stessa del neretto.

Sul resto mi trovo pienamente d'accordo


----------

